# Diehard turkey hunter driveler #165



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)

Your welcome ma'am


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeff I know.  And me and mud discussed samething.
Keebs we are in south ga.  2 warns days a d we for got gnat Skeeter's etc etc


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff I know.  And me and mud discussed samething.
> Keebs we are in south ga.  2 warns days a d we for got gnat Skeeter's etc etc



Wait, what
This Is the KEEBSMUDFEAST theme song.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 13, 2015)

Well. I'm out.  Night folks


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff I know.  And me and mud discussed samething.
> Keebs we are in south ga.  2 warns days a d we for got gnat Skeeter's etc etc


dat's right!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait, what
> This Is the KEEBSMUDFEAST theme song.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)

nite hfg


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2015)

Snowy & Co. on the LAST little leg of getting here and guess what?????????? yeah, it starts sprinklin rain!
Ok, to the porch to wait on them!
Oh & Leroy, they took 90 out of Cordele, hope you weren't on the other road looking for them!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2015)

hope it clears up for ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2015)

They made it safely and a good nite to all at this point..........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow, this driveler thread surely has a new smell to it.   For a moment there, I could have swore that I could smell that nice perfume that Snowey wears.  

I surely hope that none of the participants of the KMF set their tents on fire....and better yet, I hope none of them drown because all I've seen is rain, rain, and more rain all day yesterday and all night last night, and dang it, it is still coming down outside now.  Surely hope that all of you have your PFD's on tight this weekend.

I think that I will wash a load of clothes, read the newspaper, and eat a little breakfast before driving up to the country later this morning to check on things.

Coffee, coffee,...I need some coffee to get awake this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2015)

Dang EE you sure are up early on a Saturday.  Believe the coffee is ready.
 Got a phone call last night from my aunt in Nashville who needs me to drive up there this weekend.  Leaving this morning and coming back tomorrow.  Going to be a windshield type of two days.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2015)

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee.  Sounds like you are going on a whirlwind escapade this weekend for sure.    

That must be a special aunt to not give you much advance notice and not leave you with many options to consider beforehand. 

I'm hoping for safe travels there and back for you this weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, thanks for the coffee.  Sounds like you are going on a whirlwind escapade this weekend for sure.
> 
> That must be a special aunt to not give you much advance notice and not leave you with many options to consider beforehand.
> 
> I'm hoping for safe travels there and back for you this weekend.



She is or has been like a second mother for a lot of my life and I was going next weekend to see her but circumstances on her end changed Thursday and it required a 'upset the apple cart' schedule change.   Glad I had a clear weekend here or at least nothing mandatory or pressing.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2015)

Morning, have a safe trip GW


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 14, 2015)

Morning smart folks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mornin
Dark and still rainin here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

Keebs said:


> They made it safely and a good nite to all at this point..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

Mornin....foggy foggy foggy, and wet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....foggy foggy foggy, and wet.



And cold


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

49 more days till the Caintucky derby.




Well, that was random.  Just looking forward to Spring/Summa


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm waiting for tomorrows blue skies and sun


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And cold





mrs. hornet22 said:


> 49 more days till the Caintucky derby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



47* here, would prefer 67*. 

Not lookin forward to all the grass cuttin and mid 90's though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm waiting for tomorrows blue skies and sun



X2....finally, might get the ground dried out.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 14, 2015)

Maybe it will clear this afternoon I'm craving a big fat rybeye off the grill.


----------



## cramer (Mar 14, 2015)

Good morning - I can't believe I slept so late


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 14, 2015)

Wish I slept late, fell a sleep with the TV on dag nab it infomercials woke me up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2015)

72 and sun!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> 72 and sun!!!



Up to 55* here with overcast and fog....crappy lookin day.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Up to 55* here with overcast and fog....crappy lookin day.



52.4 here and crappie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> 72 and sun!!!




Was ready to ride that way this mornin. H22 said NO. 
Cold, wet, foggy, dark. Pretty much crap weather here.
Do have some fresh flowers on the dinning room table. That helps.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2015)

Beautiful day in Tifton on my way to Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2015)

Well it's been an enjoyable 3 days off, but back at it tonight !!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm at the KMF and no one is here?????


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 14, 2015)

crap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I'm at the KMF and no one is here?????






I don't see you ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I'm at the KMF and no one is here?????








Oh, Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't see you ??



He's not at the park Quack


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's not at the park Quack


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 14, 2015)

Kmf is this weekend?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's not at the park Quack





Ohhhhhhhh, Louie done tricked me again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, Louie done tricked me again.



Again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Again





Yep, I'm a lil slow and I like it . .


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, Louie done tricked me again.



Like taking candy from a baby..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Like taking candy from a baby..............


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2015)

The skinny of our youth opener!
rain and more rain at daybreak. eased down a logging road about an hour after daybreak set up on A new clear-cut called for about 10 minutes and heard to gobblers answer back. about 15 minutes later had to strutting their way into range. my daughters nerves got the best of her she squeeze the trigger and boom a clean miss. that's okay just another reason to go back.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2015)

the boy on the other hand had a much better day as he brought back 2 year old bird with a 10 and a half inch beard.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> the boy on the other hand had a much better day as he brought back 2 year old bird with a 10 and a half inch beard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> the boy on the other hand had a much better day as he brought back 2 year old bird with a 10 and a half inch beard.



Beautiful bird too! Tell him congrats!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats lil Blood !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats lil Blood !!



Thank you both! I love this stuff.... Watching the kids get excited about hunting is what I live for!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Beautiful bird too! Tell him congrats!



Beautiful bird for sure.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

Georgia lost. Least amount of points scored in one game all year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beautiful bird for sure.



Finally cleared off somewhat here!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Finally cleared off somewhat here!



Saw some blue sky and the house got all bright. Now it's clouding up again. 
I am SOOOOOO ready for Summa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

We'z going south of the boarder for suppa tonight. Trying sompin new. Chili Rellenos casserole. Made wiff ground venison of course.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z going south of the boarder for suppa tonight. Trying sompin new. Chili Rellenos casserole. Made wiff ground venison of course.



Sounds good...need mucho Margarita's to wash it down! 

Homemade pizza with Tobasco chipotle sauce!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds good...need mucho Margarita's to wash it down!
> 
> Homemade pizza with Tobasco chipotle sauce!




Ate some pork rinds wiff a drizzle of tobasco earlier.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

Went out to the lil local lake for a while. Didn't catch nuttin, mostly just lookin around for skools of fish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

Then I realized it is Saturday.....skool is out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Then I realized it is Saturday.....skool is out.




I asked H22 to take me fishin today. He did not oblige.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

We gotta move that camper back down to the lot. We were all loaded up ready to go South.  The ground is just too wet. I want my parking place back.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hiiiiii!!!!!!    ........from KMF!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

lilD1188 said:


> Hiiiiii!!!!!!    ........from KMF!!!!!!!



Tell erybody I said 
We missed ya last year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

lilD1188 said:


> Hiiiiii!!!!!!    ........from KMF!!!!!!!



Sho would like to give that pretty boy a big ole hug.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

lilD1188 said:


> Hiiiiii!!!!!!    ........from KMF!!!!!!!



Heyyyyyy!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell erybody I said
> We missed ya last year.



yea last year was the same day as his 1st bday lol this yr we made sure to do it on seperate weekends!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyyy!!



we miss yall!!! 

 its nice & warm!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2015)

Afternoon back at werk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2015)

lilD1188 said:


> yea last year was the same day as his 1st bday lol this yr we made sure to do it on seperate weekends!!!



1st birthday's are #1 priority for SURE.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon back at werk





I'm wid ya !!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2015)

I have got to get me a car, I put $20 in this car on Monday and still got almost a quarter of a tank more than when I picked it up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I have got to get me a car, I put $20 in this car on Monday and still got almost a quarter of a tank more than when I picked it up





That's why my truck stays parked, had a Corolla that was getting 32-34 mpg, now gotta a lil Jeep that doesn't get, but 18mpg.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm gonna go look for a cash car as soon as my truck comes out of the shop


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm gonna go look for a cash car as soon as my truck comes out of the shop





Yep, drive it til the wheels fall off and repeat !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

Keebs n J, Mud n MizV, HFH n LMS, Snowwy & Nat and youngins, lilD and youngin, etc., down there throwin down @ Keebs place. Wish I was down there, but weather was too sketchy.

I like the way Mud put it......."If I am going to gamble on bad weather, I want better odds like 20-30 % chance of rain, not a 70% chance.

They got NO rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs n J, Mud n MizV, HFH n LMS, Snowwy & Nat and youngins, lilD and youngin, etc., down there throwin down @ Keebs place. Wish I was down there, but weather was too sketchy.
> 
> I like the way Mud put it......."If I am going to gamble on bad weather, I want better odds like 20-30 % chance of rain, not a 70% chance.
> 
> They got NO rain.





Yeah, but also everybody 'cept Nat and Nic are just a few minutes from there.  That's a pretty good trek for the rest of us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but also everybody 'cept Nat and Nic are just a few minutes from there.  That's a pretty good trek for the rest of us.



10-4, 2.5 hours for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

How yall iz tonight, Quackbro n Wybro?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> How yall iz tonight, Quackbro n Wybro?




Fine as frog hair and you


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Fine as frog hair and you



Bored to deaf!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> How yall iz tonight, Quackbro n Wybro?





Reading a book, getting ready for the 2am mine shutdown.


I really hate shutting down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reading a book, getting ready for the 2am mine shutdown.
> 
> 
> I really hate shutting down.



How long does it take Quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2015)

I've got 2 episodes of Vikings I might as well go watch.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2015)

Think I'll go read a little


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 14, 2015)

Was outside grillin' and heard a country band playing towards downtown. May have to take a stroll and see what up.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 14, 2015)

Uh oh - found a Mtn Monsters marathon on the TV. Decisions............ Decisions.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Uh oh - found a Mtn Monsters marathon on the TV. Decisions............ Decisions.........



watching Hunger Games 2  or whatever it is. Needs to get better quick or i'm turning to  Diners, Drive Ins and Dives.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 14, 2015)

AMC has jaws on.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 14, 2015)

Mtn Monsters won out. They's after WV Chupacabra - how do you not watch that?


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 14, 2015)

Dagnabit - they had him in the trap and a bigfoot broke him out. It's Ok -  now they's after the Sheepsquatch. Not sure exactly what that is but I'm all in..................


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Mtn Monsters won out. They's after WV Chupacabra - how do you not watch that?



Reckon they would come try to find the Pheasant running up and down Fussell Road in Albany? I've seen him twice now but he runs in the bushes when i stop the truck to take a pic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> How long does it take Quack?




Coupla hours. 




rhbama3 said:


> watching Hunger Games 2  or whatever it is. Needs to get better quick or i'm turning to  Diners, Drive Ins and Dives.





I need to record that, I like "Bizzare Foods !!"


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 14, 2015)

Well I now know what a Sheepsquatch is. 9 ft bigfoot with wool and horns like a bighorn sheep. What else would it be?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Well I now know what a Sheepsquatch is. 9 ft bigfoot with wool and horns like a bighorn sheep. What else would it be?



Oh, that's Leonard. He won the lottery, sold his trailer and just travels now. Doesn't like people much though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

4mohowas !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

couplamo !!


'Morning folks !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> couplamo !!
> 
> 
> 'Morning folks !!



Mornin......bout got it whooped now, Quack.

Oh Lawd.....I done got here fore gobblein and EE 

Sum Ping Wong!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2015)

Morning, want be long now. Chief is up with the early crew today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, want be long now. Chief is up with the early crew today





Chiefbro's back, or sumpin must be actin up, he just started this early mess not long ago ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro's back, or sumpin must be actin up, he just started this early mess not long ago ??



Shoulders mostly, left in particular.....but did fall asleep too early last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Yall sleep tight!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin......bout got it whooped now, Quack.
> 
> Oh Lawd.....I done got here fore gobblein and EE
> 
> Sum Ping Wong!







Wycliff said:


> Morning, want be long now. Chief is up with the early crew today




Yep, Sum Ping Wong alright.  I decided to get lots of beauty sleep this weekend instead of swimming in the rainwater instead.  Turns out, I never accomplished anything yesterday except going through the driveway at Stake and Shake at 5 PM.  Dang that cheeseburger was good and that chocolate shake on top of it was wonderful.

Fast forward to today as I am washing a load of laundry right now along with eating breakfast and reading the newspaper.  I did get online last night to see who was doing what to whom yesterday BUT it was quiet as a mouse in here.  Hope nobody drowned down at KMF this weekend.

Good Morning to Quack, Wycliff and Chief.  Looks like Quack and Wycliff have already finished their day and are ready for some rest.  Chief, I am glad that you got here early as Gobblin is probably still asleep up in Nashville this morning.  Hope all of you have a fine day as I will definitely be going up to the country this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2015)

Well it's time to go ttyl


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, Sum Ping Wong alright.  I decided to get lots of beauty sleep this weekend instead of swimming in the rainwater instead.  Turns out, I never accomplished anything yesterday except going through the driveway at Stake and Shake at 5 PM.  Dang that cheeseburger was good and that chocolate shake on top of it was wonderful.
> 
> Fast forward to today as I am washing a load of laundry right now along with eating breakfast and reading the newspaper.  I did get online last night to see who was doing what to whom yesterday BUT it was quiet as a mouse in here.  Hope nobody drowned down at KMF this weekend.
> 
> Good Morning to Quack, Wycliff and Chief.  Looks like Quack and Wycliff have already finished their day and are ready for some rest.  Chief, I am glad that you got here early as Gobblin is probably still asleep up in Nashville this morning.  Hope all of you have a fine day as I will definitely be going up to the country this morning.



Mornin Mike! Unfortunately, getting my taxes prepared is on my agenda. 



Wycliff said:


> Well it's time to go ttyl



Later Wy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2015)

Well posting from Music City this morning.  Headed home later today.

Sorry for the delay but the coffee is fresh.


----------



## cramer (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for the coffee G
It's gonna be a great day


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2015)

Back at the house early this morning ... Had a idjit charge down through the woods with a box call and busted the 2 birds I was setting up on off the roost!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2015)

Cwoffee time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2015)

cramer said:


> Thanks for the coffee G
> It's gonna be a great day



Mornin
Yep. Gonna be a great day. The sun is finally shinning. 
My boy is coming ova this evenin the watch Walking Dead wiff us.  Can't wait to hug that handsome young man. 
No KMF pics


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2015)

Made the wife get up and cook and make me some fresh coffee!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 15, 2015)

Mornings folks.  Had a pretty good time yesterday.    I was all stuffed up with a head cold.  Couldn't hardly hear most of the day.  I didn't know it but I talked over poor snowy a couple times.  
Was nice to meet snowy and her hubby.  Both ni e folks.    
Hate some of y'all didn't make it  HOPEFULLY soon we can replan the Biggin and the weather forecast will be more accurate.  It was perfect weather yesterday.  STOOOPID forecasters...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Back at the house early this morning ... Had a idjit charge down through the woods with a box call and busted the 2 birds I was setting up on off the roost!!



I hope you YELLED at him.....I WOULD HAVE!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mornings folks.  Had a pretty good time yesterday.    I was all stuffed up with a head cold.  Couldn't hardly hear most of the day.  I didn't know it but I talked over poor snowy a couple times.
> Was nice to meet snowy and her hubby.  Both ni e folks.
> Hate some of y'all didn't make it  HOPEFULLY soon we can replan the Biggin and the weather forecast will be more accurate.  It was perfect weather yesterday.  STOOOPID forecasters...



Glad someone had a good time at least! 

10-4 on the STOOPID weather forecasts..... 

Would be nice to have a RE-DO!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope you YELLED at him.....I WOULD HAVE!!!!



I didn't, should've but didn't! He came down the adjoining property so there wasn't much I could do about it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad someone had a good time at least!
> 
> 10-4 on the STOOPID weather forecasts.....
> 
> Would be nice to have a RE-DO!



Yesterday on the trip up here it was drizzle and overcast the entire way.   Seldom was there enough drizzle to actually turn on the wipers so I had to keep hitting the once button.   At least that kept me awake.

Sun is shining this morning here so clear sailing home I hope.


----------



## JimC (Mar 15, 2015)

What is this driveler crap?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2015)

JimC said:


> What is this driveler crap?



High intellectual conversation among friends to solve all the world's problems.      

Join us.


----------



## JimC (Mar 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> High intellectual conversation among friends to solve all the world's problems.
> 
> Join us.



Sort of like what they do up in D.C.?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> High intellectual conversation among friends to solve all the world's problems.
> 
> Join us.


Oh my..


JimC said:


> Sort of like what they do up in D.C.?


He said solve  problems, not create new ones


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

Gonna be a looooooooong one, 12hrs wit nuttin to do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope you YELLED at him.....I WOULD HAVE!!!!





Yep, if Wybro and Chiefbro woulda been there, NOBODY on that end of the county woulda kilt a bird, them 2 boyz love to be hollerin at somebody . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2015)

Beautiful day in the neighbor hood. We needed it. Cars clean. No need to clean the truck it's a swamp in the lot. Lawd knows how long it will take THAT to dry out. 
The boy is coming over. Gots 2 buttermilk pies(his fav.) Ranch oyster crackers to take home. H22 doing some fried cheekun. Gonna be a good night. OH, and I forgot..... I got the "guest bedroom" more user friendly. I think Jeff C. and Mz. T would approve.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, if Wybro and Chiefbro woulda been there, NOBODY on that end of the county woulda kilt a bird, them 2 boyz love to be hollerin at somebody . .




Yeah, we ain't got time for that, you gotta grow up and be a leader


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah, we ain't got time for that, you gotta grow up and be a leader





Buncha mean rednecks . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

Well it's story time at the chalk mine, gonna finish this Stephen King's "Revival" and start anudder one..


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2015)

Finished up American Sniper last night gotta look and see what I got in my locker for tonight


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2015)

Snowy & Co. just got on the road about an hour ago, J had to go into work, and we kept running our mouths & didn't realize the time!  *I* had a blast, nothing like being with like minded folks and laawd have mercy, come to find out, me & Mud grill alike!
Good eats, good friends, good times, missed the ones that couldn't make it and I understand why, so lets brainstorm & get another date set up!  Snowy said they'd like to come back down and meet/see more of ya'll.  Ok, gotta get stuff ready for the work week & I'll try to check in later!
Oh, Mrs.H22, I snapped a few pics with my phone, but we didn't even get any group pics!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2015)

back safe and sound from Music City.   There will be coffee in the morn.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> back safe and sound from Music City.   There will be coffee in the morn.


THank Heavens, let's get this place "back on schedule".......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Whut I miss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 15, 2015)

Walking dead time..  Alright alright alright


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Whut I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, if Wybro and Chiefbro woulda been there, NOBODY on that end of the county woulda kilt a bird, them 2 boyz love to be hollerin at somebody . .



We are a gang of 2! 



Wycliff said:


> Yeah, we ain't got time for that, you gotta grow up and be a leader



Dat BOYY shetup quick after we lit into him! 



Keebs said:


> Snowy & Co. just got on the road about an hour ago, J had to go into work, and we kept running our mouths & didn't realize the time!  *I* had a blast, nothing like being with like minded folks and laawd have mercy, come to find out, me & Mud grill alike!
> Good eats, good friends, good times, missed the ones that couldn't make it and I understand why, so lets brainstorm & get another date set up!  Snowy said they'd like to come back down and meet/see more of ya'll.  Ok, gotta get stuff ready for the work week & I'll try to check in later!
> Oh, Mrs.H22, I snapped a few pics with my phone, but we didn't even get any group pics!



Glad yall pulled it off salvaging some semblance of KMF. Wish we had all been down there camping, sounds like it was perfect conditions for it! 

 



gobbleinwoods said:


> back safe and sound from Music City.   There will be coffee in the morn.



Lawd, am I glad your back! Bout had a fit dis moanin witoutcha!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Whut I miss?


:ke: VERY indept conversasions.............. more your level than mine  but I did my best to ask & stay up with it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Walking dead time..  Alright alright alright


letting it record so I can speed through the commercials.........


Hooked On Quack said:


>


hey you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> :ke: VERY indept conversasions.............. more your level than mine  but I did my best to ask & stay up with it!
> 
> letting it record so I can speed through the commercials.........
> 
> hey you!



Was they talkin bout womens or horsepower?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad yall pulled it off salvaging some semblance of KMF. Wish we had all been down there camping, sounds like it was perfect conditions for it!


Jeff, Snowy & I both "got some sun" today......... she is now "LIllte Red"......... I hate ya'll couldn't make it, believe me, we talked *in a nice way* about you all,.........'ain't no drama in snowmama OR Keebs" is da truff!  She will try to make it back down if the timing is right, but we need to get on it & see, we wait too long & it will just be miserable with the heat & bugs........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Was they talkin bout womens or horsepower?


neither, and you know what I mean! 
ok, off to the shower and not long from bed.......... long weekend, but a good one........... can't beat friends like ya'll......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 15, 2015)

Keebs.  I realized I maybhave came off kinda rude when I left.  If I did I'm soon sorry.  You kniw , I  felt bad all day and it really jumpedall over me before I left.  I came home coughed for over an hour took some meds and rubbed down with Vicks.  Feel a little better today


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Jeff, Snowy & I both "got some sun" today......... she is now "LIllte Red"......... I hate ya'll couldn't make it, believe me, we talked *in a nice way* about you all,.........'ain't no drama in snowmama OR Keebs" is da truff!  She will try to make it back down if the timing is right, but we need to get on it & see, we wait too long & it will just be miserable with the heat & bugs........




Sorry we didn make it, would've loved seein everyone!

After the 30th of March, I'm off for 6 weeks straight  

But that leaves me wide open!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> neither, and you know what I mean!
> ok, off to the shower and not long from bed.......... long weekend, but a good one........... can't beat friends like ya'll......



Lawd.....wit de exception of a few of yall, I hope they didn want to tell me "HEY".


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs.  I realized I maybhave came off kinda rude when I left.  If I did I'm soon sorry.  You kniw , I  felt bad all day and it really jumpedall over me before I left.  I came home coughed for over an hour took some meds and rubbed down with Vicks.  Feel a little better today


I could BEAT you about the signs, worrying someone had taken them, but I knew you didn't feel good just by looking at you, but you showed up anyway!


Jeff C. said:


> Sorry we didn make it, would've loved seein everyone!
> 
> After the 30th of March, I'm off for 6 weeks straight
> 
> But that leaves me wide open!


Dates Noted and will be passed on *If Mud reads back*!
Seriously, Jeff, remember our "first talk"??? You and Nate would have NEVER stopped talking all night!  I could *can* see ya'll talking all night/day long......... got to get you two together!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd.....wit de exception of a few of yall, I hope they didn want to tell me "HEY".


OH!! by the way, I got your "message"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> OH!! by the way, I got your "message"!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2015)

Glad ya`ll had a good time, Miss Keebs.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 15, 2015)

Hate I missed, gotta make it to one of these someday. Sound like it was much fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I could BEAT you about the signs, worrying someone had taken them, but I knew you didn't feel good just by looking at you, but you showed up anyway!
> 
> Dates Noted and will be passed on *If Mud reads back*!
> Seriously, Jeff, remember our "first talk"??? You and Nate would have NEVER stopped talking all night!  I could *can* see ya'll talking all night/day long......... got to get you two together!



From what I remember bout Nate, he was a shonuf "down to Earf" fellow! Just like his purty wife.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

hfh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Yall watchout, Pops is up in hera!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey Wy, my brother told me today that he and I have fished right there where you and I went before. It was a lonnnng time ago, but I almost barely recall it now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> OH!! by the way, I got your "message"!





Jeff C. said:


>



I forgot bout that


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Wy, my brother told me today that he and I have fished right there where you and I went before. It was a lonnnng time ago, but I almost barely recall it now.



That's pretty cool, it was the first time I had been in there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> :ke: VERY indept conversasions.............. more your level than mine  but I did my best to ask & stay up with it!
> 
> letting it record so I can speed through the commercials.........
> 
> hey you!










Jeff met Nate at FPG ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I forgot bout that



bOOM bOOM done woked up! 



Wycliff said:


> That's pretty cool, it was the first time I had been in there.



I thought it was mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jeff met Nate at FPG ???



Yessir....didn get to talk to anyone in length really, a lot of people were there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 15, 2015)

Snowy was a cutie.  Nate was a nice guy.  Him and mud had some good stories.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 15, 2015)

Just read back and caught up somewhat on the KMF weekends activities.  Hope all of you stayed somewhat dry and enjoyed yourselves.  

Good Evening to all of you drivelers and especially to "Chief" and also those such as Quack, Wycliff and maybe Blood as they are working, playing, reading, and doing a host of other important things all night long.  Catch all of you early in  the morning.

Gobblin, I am glad that you made it home safely from Nashville too.  Looking forward to some hot fresh brewed coffee in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

OH Wy, I rode back over to the lil local reservoir today and there was a young boy that was out there yesterday when I was there. Well he was there today and I found out he caught a 3.5 lb crappie there yesterday. Just that one and a 4.5 lb bass. 

Even though I didn't see it personally I believe him, simply because the guy that's stationed there for the water auth. every afternoon told me he saw it and was the biggest crappie he's ever seen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just read back and caught up somewhat on the KMF weekends activities.  Hope all of you stayed somewhat dry and enjoyed yourselves.
> 
> Good Evening to all of you drivelers and especially to "Chief" and also those such as Quack, Wycliff and maybe Blood as they are working, playing, reading, and doing a host of other important things all night long.  Catch all of you early in  the morning.
> 
> Gobblin, I am glad that you made it home safely from Nashville too.  Looking forward to some hot fresh brewed coffee in the morning.



Backatcha Mr. Mike, you have a good evenin!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> OH Wy, I rode back over to the lil local reservoir today and there was a young boy that was out there yesterday when I was there. Well he was there today and I found out he caught a 3.5 lb crappie there yesterday. Just that one and a 4.5 lb bass.
> 
> Even though I didn't see it personally I believe him, simply because the guy that's stationed there for the water auth. every afternoon told me he saw it and was the biggest crappie he's ever seen.





3.5lb Crappie ?????  


That would definetely be going on the wall !!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> OH Wy, I rode back over to the lil local reservoir today and there was a young boy that was out there yesterday when I was there. Well he was there today and I found out he caught a 3.5 lb crappie there yesterday. Just that one and a 4.5 lb bass.
> 
> Even though I didn't see it personally I believe him, simply because the guy that's stationed there for the water auth. every afternoon told me he saw it and was the biggest crappie he's ever seen.



Wow, that's a lot of crappie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

Chiefbro and Wybro woulda fought that kid for that Crappie . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2015)

What I miss


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro and Wybro woulda fought that kid for that Crappie . .



And chewed him out afterward!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Glad ya`ll had a good time, Miss Keebs.


Sure could'be used your input into the discussions!


KyDawg said:


> Hate I missed, gotta make it to one of these someday. Sound like it was much fun.





Jeff C. said:


> From what I remember bout Nate, he was a shonuf "down to Earf" fellow! Just like his purty wife.


Yep, on both accounts........... each time any of us get together, we get a "little more closer"........ and I always learn new stuff!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I forgot bout that


 I di'int.....


Hooked On Quack said:


> Jeff met Nate at FPG ???


May have, but I PROMISE, there were'nt no convo's like we had this weekend!


Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....didn get to talk to anyone in length really, a lot of people were there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3.5lb Crappie ?????
> 
> 
> That would definetely be going on the wall !!





Wycliff said:


> Wow, that's a lot of crappie



I wish I could have seen it. 

I was with my older brother when he caught a 19" crappie. Don't know what it weighed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

Time for me and CMC to make the cross county run .  .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time for me and CMC to make the cross county run .  .




Go warm da truck up.....he don't like to lay his belly or his butt on no cold truck seat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What I miss



Bout 49 posts!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2015)

Wanta hear something crazy ... My daughter went swimming today ... Water temperature was 49 degrees! That's nuts!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Go warm da truck up.....he don't like to lay his belly or his butt on no cold truck seat!




7 deer, 2 dillo's, smashed 1 dillo, the other one was too far down in a ditch. 




blood on the ground said:


> Wanta hear something crazy ... My daughter went swimming today ... Water temperature was 49 degrees! That's nuts!





She be cray cray !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2015)

Lil Wy wanted to jump in when we were at Oconee


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Wanta hear something crazy ... My daughter went swimming today ... Water temperature was 49 degrees! That's nuts!



To chilly fo me! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> 7 deer, 2 dillo's, smashed 1 dillo, the other one was too far down in a ditch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



Wycliff said:


> Lil Wy wanted to jump in when we were at Oconee



Sho did!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

I LOVE hearing a dillo CRUNCH under a tire !! 

Dang things sho do a number on a yard, what's left of mine.



Thinking 'bout mebbe hitting one of our company ponds for some Crappie Tuesday if Dawn is up to it, gotta buncha of "honeydews" tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I LOVE hearing a dillo CRUNCH under a tire !!
> 
> Dang things sho do a number on a yard, what's left of mine.
> 
> ...



Big mess of'em would be nice for a fish fry! I can't seem to put one in the boat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

Yall seen this?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

I reckon I'm gonna bid yall a good night, Wy n Quack bro's! 

Was up way earlier than I like this moanin! 

Yall have a good'un!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall seen this?




Chief, what happens if you catch a 5 lb bass though and want to fillet it????


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, what happens if you catch a 5 lb bass though and want to filet it????



Won't work....basically for panfish, Mike!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 15, 2015)

I was just funning with you.

Dang thing worked like a charm !!!


Good Night to all !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall seen this?




Wouldn't work for me, I'm prolly one of the few that removes the skin too.

'Night Chief !! 




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, what happens if you catch a 5 lb bass though and want to fillet it????




You'd hafta ask ODR that . . 


See ya Uncle Mike !!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wouldn't work for me, I'm prolly one of the few that removes the skin too.
> 
> 'Night Chief !!
> 
> ...






Ya got his number


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Ya got his number





Matter of fact I do !


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Matter of fact I do !




Then call him and ask him how to fillet a 5 lb bass, I'm sure he'll be happy to explain it to ya


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2015)

Smoked salmon is off the chains!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Smoked salmon is off the chains!





How you keep it lit ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How you keep it lit ??



In honor of the messican I'm calling you a ( Idjit)


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2015)

Lil over 4 and a half more howas!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2015)

Dang, longest white screen EVA !! 



It's gettin to be 'bout that time !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2015)

seems like the whitescreenguy overslept this morning and needed to interrupt my posting an hour ago.   Coffee is ready


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Quack, Wycliff, Blood, and Gobblin.

Looks like you guys have just about got the night shift done.  As for me, it seems like it was just midnight a couple of minutes ago.  Hopefully nobody was harmed in the celebration of KMF this weekend.  

Gobblin never sleeps and he probably will has a big truck load of fresh brewed coffee this morning for all of us to partake.  I need a cup or three just to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.  I am just glad that he found his way home yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2015)

It's LMS 's birfday !!!  Louie should start the thread !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's LMS 's birfday !!!  Louie should start the thread !!




Quack, doesn't Louie sleep until around noon on Monday's though?????  Sounds like he better be getting his rear in gear!!!   Of course, he might be delivering his present to Ms LMS for her birthday right about now and that is why he won't be along until about noon!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2015)

I thought that I had seen it all but then a 9 point buck shows up with "spots" all over it.  Learn something new everyday, I guess.

Ya'll need to check out this thread.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=832940


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall seen this?




And speaking of something new....this thing sounds great!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, longest white screen EVA !!
> 
> 
> 
> It's gettin to be 'bout that time !!



yep!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I thought that I had seen it all but then a 9 point buck shows up with "spots" all over it.  Learn something new everyday, I guess.
> 
> Ya'll need to check out this thread.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=832940





That's pretty wild, amazing what a can of white spray paint will do . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's pretty wild, amazing what a can of white spray paint will do . .



Dang Quack, you are about as creative as that Ron Popeil guy on television.  He could sell elephant dung to the Democrats and advise them to eat a pound of it everyday on their morning cereal and convince them that it would cleanse their souls within 30 days!!!!   

You did give me a good idea though.  I think that I will catch every buck on my property and paint them with little white spots all over them so that when they cross over the property line to the neighbors, maybe they won't shoot them!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2015)

Morning, won't be long now


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, won't be long now



did you cut it off?


----------



## Hankus (Mar 16, 2015)

mebbe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, won't be long now





blood on the ground said:


> did you cut it off?











Morning Neph !!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> did you cut it off?




self moderating


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2015)

Temptation .... 2 birds gobbling like crazy here at the house!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Temptation .... 2 birds gobbling like crazy here at the house!!



chootem


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Morning, i survived another weekend. Got up Sunday and went riding all day with some friends at the river. Good times. I'm tired. I'm behind in the yard and i need to cut some weeds.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i survived another weekend. Got up Sunday and went riding all day with some friends at the river. Good times. I'm tired. I'm behind in the yard and i need to cut some weeds.



I think I heard CoCo say she would cut the grass for ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think I heard CoCo say she would cut the grass for ya


She gonna pick up them pine cones today.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> She gonna pick up them pine cones today.
> 
> 
> Hey



LMS said yesterday, "That mud hater kid sure is a lucky fella!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

whos he 2 ninjas? mud, durt?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS said yesterday, "That mud hater kid sure is a lucky fella!"



lucky?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2015)

Time for some solitude. Regards, folks...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS said yesterday, "That mud hater kid sure is a lucky fella!"


OH, in that regards , yeah!


Nicodemus said:


> Time for some solitude. Regards, folks...



Later Nic,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey nic, bye nic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

HEHEHEHE @ sigline


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

hdm03?  you ok?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2015)

I sleepy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2015)

Going to feed the dogs and chickens and head to bed!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok, I admit it, I am too old to stay up late any more..........  It was worth it, but I flat over-slept this morning!
Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I admit it, I am too old to stay up late any more..........  It was worth it, but I flat over-slept this morning!
> Mornin Folks!



Moanin folks!

I couldn't sleep for nuttin last night.  Just woke up....didn't get to sleep til after 3:00 am. 

Compooter actin all  dis moanin too!  

And yes.....I took my meds!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin folks!
> 
> I couldn't sleep for nuttin last night.  Just woke up....didn't get to sleep til after 3:00 am.
> 
> ...



you need a dranky drank


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you need a dranky drank



No, but I'm thinkin maybe a cortisone shot in each shoulder could possibly help. I've only had one in my life a lonnng time ago.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

i hear they can be nice when you need em


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin folks!
> 
> I couldn't sleep for nuttin last night.  Just woke up....didn't get to sleep til after 3:00 am.
> 
> ...


I slept, woke up just before my alarm went off, but hit the snooze and went right back to sleep!


Jeff C. said:


> No, but I'm thinkin maybe a cortisone shot in each shoulder could possibly help. I've only had one in my life a lonnng time ago.


It will help!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> you need a dranky drank


how you feelin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i hear they can be nice when you need em



I actually got that one shot in my shoulder many years ago. Best I can remember I didn't have any pain in it for at least a year or better afterward. Of course, I was a lot younger and there was probably a lot less damage at that point.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I slept, woke up just before my alarm went off, but hit the snooze and went right back to sleep!
> 
> It will help!
> 
> how you feelin?



honestly, bout the same.  No better no worse.  kinda odd, I feel worse at night and early morning..  im kinda OK during the day  minus the no hearing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs, Mrs 22, did yall see the video of Gage my sister tagged LMS and I in?    that boy is s mess


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 16, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I slept, woke up just before my alarm went off, but hit the snooze and went right back to sleep!
> 
> It will help!
> 
> how you feelin?



MizT has done that twice just in the past couple of weeks or so.  She NEVER does that normally! 

Typically, MizT is ready 30 mins early to go anywhere, except work, but she is NEVER late for that either usually.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hay



Howdy W2H!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

hey w2h


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> honestly, bout the same.  No better no worse.  kinda odd, I feel worse at night and early morning..  im kinda OK during the day  minus the no hearing


they make meds to help you.........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, Mrs 22, did yall see the video of Gage my sister tagged LMS and I in?    that boy is s mess


I didn't until you mentioned it, went & looked......... that boy DOES have major expressions!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hay


yaH


Jeff C. said:


> MizT has done that twice just in the past couple of weeks or so.  She NEVER does that normally!
> 
> Typically, MizT is ready 30 mins early to go anywhere, except work, but she is NEVER late for that either usually.


I usually hit the snooze once, but when the next goes off, I KNOW I have to get up to be on time......... if you hit it I think 3 times, it won't come on any more........I think I hit it a few times too many.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> they make meds to help you.........
> 
> I didn't until you mentioned it, went & looked......... that boy DOES have major expressions!
> 
> ...



I started taking stuff after i left the other night..  
Yeah he does.  hes a mess, for sure


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

So, Um, when we planning KMF 3.5?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So, Um, when we planning KMF 3.5?



Well after the 30th of March, I'm off til the middle of May.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I started taking stuff after i left the other night..
> Yeah he does.  hes a mess, for sure


good!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> So, Um, when we planning KMF 3.5?


 kinda depends on Mud & his schedule.........


Jeff C. said:


> Well after the 30th of March, I'm off til the middle of May.


ssssoooo, you can make it any time in April, huh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> good!
> 
> kinda depends on Mud & his schedule.........
> 
> ssssoooo, you can make it any time in April, huh?



Yeah, for sure wouldnt be the same without mud.

Keebs boomboom fest dont sound good


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> good!
> 
> kinda depends on Mud & his schedule.........
> 
> ssssoooo, you can make it any time in April, huh?



As far as my work is concerned, yes for now. That's not to say something couldn't come up as far as work, or something I'm unaware of at this time. Otherwise, I'm good to go!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Reconll go pretend to work.. its too dead in here...  Check back in later


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs Boob boom fest


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

I wander what the woman done cooked for breakfast.??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Lunch i meant lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Thinkin about headin to the lil reservoir with Jag and drown some minners. Unfortunately, you practically can't even buy a crappie on that lake anymore. Was out there with my brother yesterday and we didn't even get a bite on jigs or minners. 

There were 2 other boats and neither one of them even got a bite. One boat was bass fishermen and the other was a couple of young fellas lookin for anything.

Jag hasn't even wanted to go lately because of it. I could probably go catch a few bass, but doubt I would last long at all casting, if at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

I recon I'll go since Jag said he actually wanted to, and no one is here.

BBL.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin about headin to the lil reservoir with Jag and drown some minners. Unfortunately, you practically can't even buy a crappie on that lake anymore. Was out there with my brother yesterday and we didn't even get a bite on jigs or minners.
> 
> There were 2 other boats and neither one of them even got a bite. One boat was bass fishermen and the other was a couple of young fellas lookin for anything.
> 
> Jag hasn't even wanted to go lately because of it. I could probably go catch a few bass, but doubt I would last long at all casting, if at all.


I'm gonna drown some minners before too long myself. Good luck Jeff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, Mrs 22, did yall see the video of Gage my sister tagged LMS and I in?    that boy is s mess



Precious!!!!!!! Love the way his eyes close when he grins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Later, lunch time


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, for sure wouldnt be the same without mud.
> 
> Keebs boomboom fest dont sound good





Jeff C. said:


> As far as my work is concerned, yes for now. That's not to say something couldn't come up as far as work, or something I'm unaware of at this time. Otherwise, I'm good to go!





mudracing101 said:


> Keebs Boob boom fest


it weren't THAT funny...............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Precious!!!!!!! Love the way his eyes close when he grins.


that little booger has gotten heavy!  And he don't mind Chevy kisses at all, he got enough of them, that's for sure!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh man, I think I feel human now 

How y'all doing?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> it weren't THAT funny...............
> 
> that little booger has gotten heavy!  And he don't mind Chevy kisses at all, he got enough of them, that's for sure!



He aint heavy he was only 19 lbs last time he was weighed.

Yeah, that baby loves dogs.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh man, I think I feel human now
> 
> How y'all doing?


Hey you!  If I didn't *have* to get some stuff done here, I'd be at home, I'm too old to hang wiff you young'uns!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He aint heavy he was only 19 lbs last time he was weighed.
> 
> Yeah, that baby loves dogs.


He's a LOT heavier than the last time I held him!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

What time did tha party end Saturday night?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> He's a LOT heavier than the last time I held him!




his head, now, is heaver than his whole body last time you held him


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What time did tha party end Saturday night?


not long after you left.......... 12:00ish


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!  If I didn't *have* to get some stuff done here, I'd be at home, I'm too old to hang wiff you young'uns!


 I still haven't peeled myself off the couch yet  I'm feeling it today for sure 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> He aint heavy he was only 19 lbs last time he was weighed.
> 
> Yeah, that baby loves dogs.


He was precious! He sure did love them doggy kisses


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> I still haven't peeled myself off the couch yet  I'm feeling it today for sure
> 
> 
> He was precious! He sure did love them doggy kisses



After all he went through in his first 2 months, were lucky.  I figure doggy kisses wont hurt him at all.  He likes puppy kisses x10 more than he does daddy kisses


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

Doggy kisses build character  rofl that was one happy youngin! Y'all done good


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> I still haven't peeled myself off the couch yet  I'm feeling it today for sure
> 
> 
> He was precious! He sure did love them doggy kisses


glad I ain't the only one feeling it!
I didn't make it to the viewing or the funeral after all........... me & J will go see my *other sister by marriage* later on this week though.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Doggy kisses build character  rofl that was one happy youngin! Y'all done good


Hats off to YOUR two kids too!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs, my arms match my hair perfectly  

This age thang sure likes to kick us in the hiney, don't it? 

I'm so proud of my youngins, thank you  They're already asking when we can go back to Aunt Ree's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

aging is da debil


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Keebs, my arms match my hair perfectly
> 
> This age thang sure likes to kick us in the hiney, don't it?
> 
> I'm so proud of my youngins, thank you  They're already asking when we can go back to Aunt Ree's


Yeah, I've seen you like that before, remember?
Yep, that A.G.E. thing looked soooo good when I was a kid, now? not so much........... 
I'm ready for them to come back too, and I KNOW Chevy is too!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aging is da debil


careful, it's sneakin up on ya for sure!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> careful, it's sneakin up on ya for sure!



Ill tell ya the truth.  I think being stuck inside 99% of the time is part of my problem.  My body forgot what its like to be outside alot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

This work thing is da debil


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?



Someone Musta cooked him a HUGE lunch.. he aint been back since


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Someone Musta cooked him a HUGE lunch.. he aint been back since




Homotree is still at KMF looking for erybody.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill tell ya the truth.  I think being stuck inside 99% of the time is part of my problem.  My body forgot what its like to be outside alot


I agree!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> This work thing is da debil


 me too, just enough to be aggravating!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?


All Hail!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2015)

Going to be a bad day/night .... Laid down for sleep at 10 back up at 1:30..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Homotree is still at KMF looking for erybody.



He aint da brightest crayon in da box


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Going to be a bad day/night .... Laid down for sleep at 10 back up at 1:30..


It's gonna be a hard days night. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> He aint da brightest crayon in da box


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aging is da debil


This comin from a youngin!  


Keebs said:


> Yeah, I've seen you like that before, remember?
> Yep, that A.G.E. thing looked soooo good when I was a kid, now? not so much...........
> I'm ready for them to come back too, and I KNOW Chevy is too!


 poor Chevy 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> This work thing is da debil


I'm too busy lolly gaggin for work  The camper and laundry ain't gonna clean itself :


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Homotree is still at KMF looking for erybody.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Going to be a bad day/night .... Laid down for sleep at 10 back up at 1:30..



Get da toofpicks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> This comin from a youngin!
> poor Chevy
> 
> 
> I'm too busy lolly gaggin for work  The camper and laundry ain't gonna clean itself :



We got our camper all clean to take this past weekend. Got it put back down in the lot yesterday so I could have my driveway back. 

If anybody lost anything this weekend, I aint got it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Homotree is still at KMF looking for erybody.


I guess I'll go unlock the gate & let him out.............. 


blood on the ground said:


> Going to be a bad day/night .... Laid down for sleep at 10 back up at 1:30..


bless your heart 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got our camper all clean to take this past weekend. Got it put back down in the lot yesterday so I could have my driveway back.
> 
> If anybody lost anything this weekend, I aint got it.


I actually think everybody got everything, there weren't any chairs left ova & I haven't seen anything on either porch or in the kitchen that weren't mine.......... smaller group=less loosage=missin other Drivelers


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got our camper all clean to take this past weekend. Got it put back down in the lot yesterday so I could have my driveway back.
> 
> If anybody lost anything this weekend, I aint got it.


We had a  time, hate y'all didn't make it! It was so flooded I got sunburnt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No, but I'm thinkin maybe a cortisone shot in each shoulder could possibly help. I've only had one in my life a lonnng time ago.




Chief the cortisone/steroid shots work, I used to live on them back when I was chunkin the pill.




mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got our camper all clean to take this past weekend. Got it put back down in the lot yesterday so I could have my driveway back.
> 
> If anybody lost anything this weekend, I aint got it.





That's funny !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?


Qwang


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Someone Musta cooked him a HUGE lunch.. he aint been back since


Wife cooked me some fried deer cubed steak and tater tots


blood on the ground said:


> Going to be a bad day/night .... Laid down for sleep at 10 back up at 1:30..


That sucks bro!



SnowHunter said:


>



Good to meet all of ya'll.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I guess I'll go unlock the gate & let him out..............
> 
> bless your heart
> 
> I actually think everybody got everything, there weren't any chairs left ova & I haven't seen anything on either porch or in the kitchen that weren't mine.......... smaller group=less loosage=missin other Drivelers



 thought he was in the closet?  Didt you mean door?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> We had a  time, hate y'all didn't make it! It was so flooded I got sunburnt



We FINALLY got some sun yesterday and my chest got a bit red. Friday and Saturday were awful. Cold and the rain neva let up. We even had a fire in the fireplace Friday night. 

On a lighter note. Today is the last Monday of Winter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We FINALLY got some sun yesterday and my chest got a bit red. Friday and Saturday were awful. Cold and the rain neva let up. We even had a fire in the fireplace Friday night.
> 
> On a lighter note. Today is the last Monday of Winter.




Seeing how Hom03 ain't here, pics of chest ??


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Qwang
> 
> Wife cooked me some fried deer cubed steak and tater tots
> That sucks bro!
> ...


Good meeting y'all too!   did ya fall asleep on the ride back home or sing the youngin into insanity?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

Gotta go meet the boy at the bank. Getting my name taken off all of his accounts.
He's own his own now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seeing how Hom03 ain't here, pics of chest ??


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We FINALLY got some sun yesterday and my chest got a bit red. Friday and Saturday were awful. Cold and the rain neva let up. We even had a fire in the fireplace Friday night.
> 
> On a lighter note. Today is the last Monday of Winter.


Lookin at our yard this morning, looks like it rained up here consistently all weekend. It was COLD when we got back last night 

Quack...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>






Eryboyd always wantin to  da Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thought he was in the closet?  Didt you mean door?


uuummmm............. I don't think the boy could FIT in the closet at da house.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotta go meet the boy at the bank. Getting my name taken off all of his accounts.
> He's own his own now.


Daaannng, he be cutting them apron strings quick, ain't he?


SnowHunter said:


> Lookin at our yard this morning, looks like it rained up here consistently all weekend. It was COLD when we got back last night
> 
> Quack...


I hope ya'll didn't like the propane heater again!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Eryboyd always wantin to  da Quack.


'cause most of the time you need it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Good meeting y'all too!   did ya fall asleep on the ride back home or sing the youngin into insanity?



Nah, i didnt drank enuff to fall asleep or sing the whole way. I just kept pointing out deer and saying slow down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2015)

me baybay !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

i think i just hurled


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> me baybay !!!


:no:no: you like it to much........ 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i think i just hurled


that isn't something you THINK you did............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2015)

Dranky drank time !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2015)

Read back just a little and I see that most of you are having a crazy good time today.

It has been busy one for me all day long and I am just now catching up on things.   I've got a meeting at the hospital at 4:45 PM this afternoon.  Since I missed the meeting last month due to a customer emergency, I guess that I definitely need to attend this one so that I will know just who did what to whom etc.  Also got a meeting with the Cardiology Department on Thursday afternoon at 5:30 PM so this is my week for normal monthly and quarterly staff meetings.  

I'll do my best to catch back up on here later tonight.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

yup, going to the Doc after work..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup, going to the Doc after work..


about time!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup, going to the Doc after work..



Dont die Leroy


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> uuummmm............. I don't think the boy could FIT in the closet at da house.........
> 
> Daaannng, he be cutting them apron strings quick, ain't he?
> 
> ...


 oh HECK no  I turned on the AC  in our room  sleeps like a log 



mudracing101 said:


> Nah, i didnt drank enuff to fall asleep or sing the whole way. I just kept pointing out deer and saying slow down.


  here deery deery deer! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> me baybay !!!


 same ol' Quack 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> i think i just hurled


 have fun at the Dr! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Read back just a little and I see that most of you are having a crazy good time today.
> 
> It has been busy one for me all day long and I am just now catching up on things.   I've got a meeting at the hospital at 4:45 PM this afternoon.  Since I missed the meeting last month due to a customer emergency, I guess that I definitely need to attend this one so that I will know just who did what to whom etc.  Also got a meeting with the Cardiology Department on Thursday afternoon at 5:30 PM so this is my week for normal monthly and quarterly staff meetings.
> 
> I'll do my best to catch back up on here later tonight.



Well yanno what they say about idle hands...  don't work too hard!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> oh HECK no  I turned on the AC  in our room  sleeps like a log
> 
> here deery deery deer!
> 
> ...


I should of not told ya'll half those stories on our first date


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> about time!


I aint no worse, im just tired of dealing with this crap.
and i know YOU aint telling someone "about time"


mudracing101 said:


> Dont die Leroy



as long as the male doc that carries a fancy purse dont try to do a prostate exam, ill be ok.  If he tries, yall please, take up collections to post my bond


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

mud="PEW  "


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint no worse, im just tired of dealing with this crap.
> and i know YOU aint telling someone "about time"





mudracing101 said:


> I should of not told ya'll half those stories on our first date


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Later y'all, its Five, 
Keebs!!!!!!!!! lets go


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all, its Five,
> Keebs!!!!!!!!! lets go


look out the winder, doofus, been waitin on you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

recon im out too.. Bye yall


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I should of not told ya'll half those stories on our first date


 well at least there's a guaranteed second date to hear more stories  



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint no worse, im just tired of dealing with this crap.
> and i know YOU aint telling someone "about time"
> 
> 
> as long as the male doc that carries a fancy purse dont try to do a prostate exam, ill be ok.  If he tries, yall please, take up collections to post my bond


  "It puts the lotion on the skin"


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Well.....think it's time to find a different fishin hole. This one is devoid of any fish I believe. 

I trolled jigs, minners, and threw beetle spins all over that lake for 5 hrs today....and nothin. 

Nobody else is catchin anything either, according to them.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 16, 2015)

Must be about that time   Toms seem to be getting FRISKY


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Bama gonna have a coniption fit when he sees that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Phish hate jeph


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

At Dr office.  No hotties here.  This sucks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Nurse is ugly too.  Big ol backside tho.  That thing prolly has its own gravitational pull..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

No update at this moment.    Well cept I'm a fat kid.  I'm hungry and getting grumpy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Think I'll leave her and get me a free cone from dairy queen.  Maybe they will put ice cream in it..


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well.....think it's time to find a different fishin hole. This one is devoid of any fish I believe.
> 
> I trolled jigs, minners, and threw beetle spins all over that lake for 5 hrs today....and nothin.
> 
> Nobody else is catchin anything either, according to them.


Sounds like everyone got skunked, that sucks 


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Must be about that time   Toms seem to be getting FRISKY


Gobble gobble! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think I'll leave her and get me a free cone from dairy queen.  Maybe they will put ice cream in it..


Ever seen Evolution with David Douchoveny and Juliana Moore?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> uuummmm............. I don't think the boy could FIT in the closet at da house.........
> 
> Daaannng, he be cutting them apron strings quick, ain't he?
> 
> ...


I'd give him the world, but he won't take it. Takes after his mama.  Tried to give the change from the moola we closed out and he wouldn't even take that. 


mudracing101 said:


> I should of not told ya'll half those stories on our first date


That is SO Mud. I might have to change my sig line.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Phish hate jeph



Ain't no phish to hate me....wish there were.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

My AC ain't workin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't think I got any German in me.  

Pookie and I must be branch kin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> My AC ain't workin.



Open the door and turn the AC off and on fan only. I gotz shorts on!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

2 shots in the booty.  YAY!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

I knew I shouldn't have went commando today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 2 shots in the booty.  YAY!!!



That is what I ask for. Makes you all better REAL quick,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Sounds like everyone got skunked, that sucks
> 
> Gobble gobble!
> 
> Ever seen Evolution with David Douchoveny and Juliana Moore?



No??


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2015)

oh my ......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I knew I shouldn't have went commando today.



-2 points. REALLY Homotree gonna jump you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 2 shots in the booty.  YAY!!!



So you and the nurse got personal.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> -2 points. REALLY Homotree gonna jump you.



Whoa wait. what?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you and the nurse got personal.



Twice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you and the nurse got personal.



Not yet..   Its in our future


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I knew I shouldn't have went commando today.



I feel sure Quacks gonna take this one to his sig line.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I knew I shouldn't have went commando today.



Did she pinch your hiney and call you honey?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

They need to hurry.  I got a baby to go see


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Mrs 22 don't give him ideas..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Open the door and turn the AC off and on fan only. I gotz shorts on!!!!!



Winders are open!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

I ain't got no Irish! 

I'mon YELL at somebody!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't got no Irish!
> 
> I'mon YELL at somebody!



Oh snap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Shots no hurt.  Medicine tickled..  First time a black lady ever played with my toshy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

I think it made her day..  She smiled...


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2015)

Well apparently the valve seat broke in the head on my truck, so they are replacing the head. They said that was what was causing it to break spark plugs on that cylinder the whole time


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2015)

Evening folks ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shots no hurt.  Medicine tickled..  First time a black lady ever played with my toshy



What is a toshy???   



Wycliff said:


> Well apparently the valve seat broke in the head on my truck, so they are replacing the head. They said that was what was causing it to break spark plugs on that cylinder the whole time



Well dang.....hope that takes care of the issue Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening folks ...




Evenin blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Well....got a NEW hvac guy coming to look at my unit sometime this week. He's even one of our very own "Woody's" GON members.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening folks ...





Evening bog 





Jeff C. said:


> What is a toshy???
> 
> 
> 
> Well dang.....hope that takes care of the issue Wy.





Me too 



Jeff C. said:


> Well....got a NEW hvac guy coming to look at my unit sometime this week. He's even one of our very own "Woody's" GON members.




I hope he can get your problem taken care of, you've been dealing with it working and stopping for a while now


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening bog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4, thanks. 

Same thing with your truck.....You ought to go Yell at them for keeping you hangin so long.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No??


 go Netflix it or something. You'll figure it out quick 



blood on the ground said:


> Evening folks ...


 evenin blood! 



Wycliff said:


> Well apparently the valve seat broke in the head on my truck, so they are replacing the head. They said that was what was causing it to break spark plugs on that cylinder the whole time


 ouch  glad I'm not footing that bill! 



Jeff C. said:


> Well....got a NEW hvac guy coming to look at my unit sometime this week. He's even one of our very own "Woody's" GON members.


 hope they get ya fixed up find this time!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> go Netflix it or something. You'll figure it out quick
> 
> evenin blood!
> 
> ...






Me too it's barely still under warranty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....got a NEW hvac guy coming to look at my unit sometime this week. He's even one of our very own "Woody's" GON members.



How did y'all conclude thay? Both y'all was Woody's .members


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> go Netflix it or something. You'll figure it out quick
> 
> evenin blood!
> 
> ...



Me too Schmoo, thanks. Heck, it's only a 3 or 4 yr old unit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How did y'all conclude thay? Both y'all was Woody's .members



I had already met him once before for something else. I thought he was in the business, but couldn't remember. Then when I posed a question in the On Topic about it back during the winter, he responded.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Me too it's barely still under warranty


 you lucky dawg! It's usually the other way around and just barely out of warranty. 



Jeff C. said:


> Me too Schmoo, thanks. Heck, it's only a 3 or 4 yr old unit.


I remembered y'all having issues not long ago. They sure don't make stuff like they used to


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> you lucky dawg! It's usually the other way around and just barely out of warranty.
> 
> 
> I remembered y'all having issues not long ago. They sure don't make stuff like they used to :no: :no:



Yes ma'am, back in January or early February I believe, when it was cold. I doubt I'll ever own a RUUD again. My original unit in this house was only 10 yrs old when it bit the dust. It was a RUUD also.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2015)

RUUD is owned by RHEEM and they live up to there name


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> RUUD is owned by RHEEM and they live up to there name


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

I caught a sunburn today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeff most units now are jink.  Thin coils spring leaks all the time.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2015)

Lil Wy's face got it last Saturday


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff most units now are jink.  Thin coils spring leaks all the time.



It's still hard to stop a TRANE


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff most units now are jink.  Thin coils spring leaks all the time.



Yep...back in the day most of them used to last about 20 years. Now, maybe 10 yrs. 



Wycliff said:


> Lil Wy's face got it last Saturday



I saw it, on the back of his neck too. I got it on my face last week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> It's still hard to stop a TRANE



I may go with a TRANE on my next one. I hope this compressor ain't ruint.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...back in the day most of them used to last about 20 years. Now, maybe 10 yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it, on the back of his neck too. I got it on my face last week.



His face peeled a little


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh.  I furgot.  Acute inner ear infection and acute sinus infection


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I may go with a TRANE on my next one. I hope this compressor ain't ruint.




hopefully its not 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh.  I furgot.  Acute inner ear infection and acute sinus infection




I hate a ear ache


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> His face peeled a little



Mine did too....a little.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh.  I furgot.  Acute inner ear infection and acute sinus infection



Ain't nothin acute about you bOOM bOOM! 

Get well soon, bOOM bOOMbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't really hurt.  Just feels like its clogged for now.  It was aching on and off at Keebs the other day


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Don't really hurt.  Just feels like its clogged for now.  It was aching on and off at Keebs the other day



Ear infection get's bad enough....it'll lay you down. Sinus infection too, for that matter.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

We got our state And federal return in on the same day.. That's odd


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We got our state And federal return in on the same day.. That's odd



No doubt....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2015)

Worky worky


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2015)

Reckon it's about that time.....later yall.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2015)

Well the dog woke me from a deep sleep and going back isn't happening so an early pot of coffee today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2015)

Mernin kids .... Bout got thisan whooped!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2015)

2 mo howas


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm ready to go


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready to go



Unfortunately I have to get ready to go in


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Unfortunately I have to get ready to go in



Dang G .... Thought you was retird!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Unfortunately I have to get ready to go in




Wrong way


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang G .... Thought you was retird!



retreaded is more like it


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> retreaded is more like it



I'm ready to retreat and seclude...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready to retreat and seclude...



sounds like Nic would say such


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2015)

I get a few days off after today


----------



## Hankus (Mar 17, 2015)

mornin, workin in Donaldsonville taday


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 17, 2015)

Mornin Y'all...bring on da coffee!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 17, 2015)

Mornin erey budy. Time to get out of this office and be productive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

Mornin folks....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

i wanna go back to sleep


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

Slept with the windows open....67 in here, felt good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

How errbody is this morning?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Doc told me yesterday, "youll feel better tomorrow but you wont sleep tonight"  HA, she dont kow me, i went into a coma at 1115.  Showed her


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Doc told me yesterday, "youll feel better tomorrow but you wont sleep tonight"  HA, she dont kow me, i went into a coma at 1115.  Showed her


What'd she give ya?

Oh...........  Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How errbody is this morning?



Not bad......shoulders killin me, but I just got an appt with an ortho at 1:10 tomorrow. 



Keebs said:


> What'd she give ya?
> 
> Oh...........  Mornin Folks!



Mornin sweetie!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> What'd she give ya?
> 
> Oh...........  Mornin Folks!



steroids and some souped up antibiotics..   She also said i had tonsil issues, they were swollen but not strep..

Why cant i just get normal sick


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not bad......shoulders killin me, but I just got an appt with an ortho at 1:10 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin sweetie!



dey gonna make you betta jeph


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> steroids and some souped up antibiotics..   She also said i had tonsil issues, they were swollen but not strep..
> 
> Why cant i just get normal sick



Cause you ain't normal?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Cause you ain't normal?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2015)

Seasoning iron skillets is not my best trade!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dey gonna make you betta jeph



I hope so....if nothin else give me something for pain to get me through 6 days of work and 2 days of sitting in an airplane to west coast this Sunday and back.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh.  I furgot.  Acute inner ear infection and acute sinus infection


ouch!  No WONDER you weren't feeling good!


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Y'all...bring on da coffee!


UUUuummmm, sista, you missin anything?


Jeff C. said:


> Not bad......shoulders killin me, but I just got an appt with an ortho at 1:10 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin sweetie!


Hey you schmmooove talkin man!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> steroids and some souped up antibiotics..   She also said i had tonsil issues, they were swollen but not strep..
> 
> Why cant i just get normal sick


well dang, Chief beat me to it!


Jeff C. said:


> Cause you ain't normal?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Seasoning iron skillets is not my best trade!



Use them more often.....frequent use is the best method.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ouch!  No WONDER you weren't feeling good!
> 
> UUUuummmm, sista, you missin anything?
> 
> ...



I knew I had to be quick on that one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ouch!  No WONDER you weren't feeling good!
> 
> UUUuummmm, sista, you missin anything?
> 
> ...


hater 


blood on the ground said:


> Seasoning iron skillets is not my best trade!



"google is your friend"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



hey dere


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

Morning y'all , Its Thirsty Tuesday!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> hater
> 
> 
> "google is your friend"



I already gave him the BEST method, bOOM bOOM.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all , Its Thirsty Tuesday!!



Hey....thanks for remindin me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey....thanks for remindin me!



Jeffro, i sure wished you could of made it sat. afternoon. I was the only one there drankin, i finally had to quit and give it up. You know , kind of feels awkard being the only one..... wait no it didnt


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ouch!  No WONDER you weren't feeling good!
> 
> UUUuummmm, sista, you missin anything?
> 
> ...



Yeah  left the soap in the shower, oops! Y'all go ahead and use it up. I can get more up here 

Nancy! Hope ya feel better  you sure showed that Dr, didn't ya? 

Mornin Shmoo, Mrs ht22, Mud


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew I had to be quick on that one.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


well hi there!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hater


:no:no: you did it to yourself!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all , Its Thirsty Tuesday!!


I liked your pics from your Sunday afternoon activities!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah  left the soap in the shower, oops! Y'all go ahead and use it up. I can get more up here


That is the ONLY thing I have noticed....... so far........and you were 'bout out of it anyway!  Never seen that kind before, may have to do some *MORE* research, like Nate didn't already give me enough!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh.  I furgot.  Acute inner ear infection and acute sinus infection




hfh, why you tell such a fib???   Everybody knows that the only things "cute" in your family is Gage and Ms. LMS !!!  

Sorry, but I couldn't let that opportunity pass by. 

(Just kidding you of course.  Hope you feel better soon)


Now with all of that "cute" stuff going around, somebody must have passed some of it along to me because by the time that I got home from a meeting last night, my throat was scratchy, hurting etc and when I woke up at 3 AM this morning, my throat was dang near swelled shut and I was coughing just to breathe right.  It also has some sinus congestion involved now too.   It hurts really bad just to talk on the phone now so I hope that it turns out to be a quiet day for me.  I am thinking seriously about trying to eat a little breakfast and then taking 2000 MG of Amoxicillin and going back to bed to see if that will help get rid of this stuff by tomorrow.


PS:  GOOD MORNING SNOWEY.  I DON'T WANT TO START ANY RUMORS BUT I HEARD THAT WHEN YOU ARRIVED AT KMF, THE SUN MAGICALLY APPEARED AND EVERYBODY GOT SUNBURNED!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, i sure wished you could of made it sat. afternoon. I was the only one there drankin, i finally had to quit and give it up. You know , kind of feels awkard being the only one..... wait no it didnt



If I had been there, I can garowntee I wouldn have been drivin home!  





SnowHunter said:


> Yeah  left the soap in the shower, oops! Y'all go ahead and use it up. I can get more up here
> 
> Nancy! Hope ya feel better  you sure showed that Dr, didn't ya?
> 
> Mornin Shmoo, Mrs ht22, Mud



Mornin Schmoo....sho is good to see you back round here!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> hfh, why you tell such a fib???   Everybody knows that the only things "cute" in your family is Gage and Ms. LMS !!!
> 
> Sorry, but I couldn't let that opportunity pass by.
> 
> ...



Atleast i didnt tell yall she said i have acute hinney


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, i sure wished you could of made it sat. afternoon. I was the only one there drankin, i finally had to quit and give it up. You know , kind of feels awkard being the only one..... wait no it didnt


I wouldn't have fit in. 


SnowHunter said:


> Yeah  left the soap in the shower, oops! Y'all go ahead and use it up. I can get more up here
> 
> Nancy! Hope ya feel better  you sure showed that Dr, didn't ya?
> 
> Mornin Shmoo, Mrs ht22, Mud


Never fails. 
I got sunglasses, a knife and a pair of socks in my camper just waiting to return to the rightful owners.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> If I had been there, I can garowntee I wouldn have been drivin home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mud telling stories.. keebs was drankin, mrs v was drinking.. Mud was baby sitting his...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Atleast i didnt tell yall she said i have acute hinney



homo3 already told us that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> well hi there!
> 
> :no:no: you did it to yourself!
> 
> I liked your pics from your Sunday afternoon activities!


Mee tooooo. Where might THAT be


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Atleast i didnt tell yall she said i have acute hinney


That was a good one coach.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> homo3 already told us that!



  idjit


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Atleast i didnt tell yall she said i have acute hinney




Shucks, I thought that all of this time, it was your better half that had that !!!!!!!  

I think that you got confused as that guy in the park is probably who told you that !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 17, 2015)

Chief, 

It looks like you and I were having the same thoughts about that "cute hinney" deal !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Shucks, I thought that all of this time, it was your better half that had that !!!!!!!
> 
> I think that you got confused as that guy in the park is probably who told you that !!!





you have obviously never met her.  Shes blessed up top, null and void on teh backside


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> idjit


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah  left the soap in the shower, oops! Y'all go ahead and use it up. I can get more up here
> 
> Nancy! Hope ya feel better  you sure showed that Dr, didn't ya?
> 
> Mornin Shmoo, Mrs ht22, Mud


Morning


Keebs said:


> well hi there!
> 
> :no:no: you did it to yourself!
> 
> I liked your pics from your Sunday afternoon activities!


Thanks, that was good times too



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wouldn't have fit in.
> 
> Never fails.
> I got sunglasses, a knife and a pair of socks in my camper just waiting to return to the rightful owners.


You would too,i was there.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud telling stories.. keebs was drankin, mrs v was drinking.. Mud was baby sitting his...


Keebs+Mrs. V= not drinkan like me


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mee tooooo. Where might THAT be
> 
> That was a good one coach.



south ga dirt rds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief,
> 
> It looks like you and I were having the same thoughts about that "cute hinney" deal !!!



bOOM bOOM is hangin them over the outside corner of the plate today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

I bet people see my posts think i'm shot out Always talkin about beer.  I'm gonna quit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM is hangin them over the outside corner of the plate today.



Right in the wheel house..  Sure glad hdm, durt and quack aint here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I bet people see my posts think i'm shot out Always talkin about beer.  I'm gonna quit.



Well, you are shot out... thats part of your charm..


in red=


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning
> Thanks, that was good times too
> 
> 
> ...



So it WAS wet down there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I bet people see my posts think i'm shot out Always talkin about beer.  I'm gonna quit.



And that's a bad thing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

i gotta give props to mud and the folks that helped him.. he made some poppers that was sho nuff GUD.  Even teh"cajun" ones


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

keebs offered some hanky panky.  I had to look at her kinda funny till she explained...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs offered some hanky panky.  I had to look at her kinda funny till she explained...



Keebs=good hanky panky.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM is hangin them over the outside corner of the plate today.




Now that is a good way to describe for sure.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs=good hanky panky.



sho was..
LMS and me shared a piece..  she was greedy and at 3/4 of it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

we got 2 ninjis in here...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

MUD?? quit hidin


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Use them more often.....frequent use is the best method.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> hater
> 
> 
> "google is your friend"



I use them almost every day, problem is, I took them to work last night and put them in a 1200 degree thinking it would be nice to start over with new pans and season them.... After the burn and cool down period (they looked great)I put them in my truck.... And they now have surface rust!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs offered some hanky panky.  I had to look at her kinda funny till she explained...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs=good hanky panky.




Dang, after reading this....well maybe it is not so far down to Keebs country after all !!!!  Is it true that ya'll are having another KMF every weekend for the next month too !!!  No wonder everybody had a smile on their face when they left from down there!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2015)

Dang pots and pans were my grandmothers ... I screwed up big time!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So it WAS wet down there.


Depends on what your talkin about, dirt rds was dusty. Creeks are wet. It aint that way up there??


mrs. hornet22 said:


> And that's a bad thing


No,  i'm lying to myself. It helps.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs offered some hanky panky.  I had to look at her kinda funny till she explained...


When she offered me some hanky panky i didnt ask no questions, I said sure She smacked me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang pots and pans were my grandmothers ... I screwed up big time!



Nah man, dont get flustered.. trial and error.   youll get it as long as you dont get em too hot to warp/crack them.  itll be fine and you can try some thing else..  Think positive


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

They'll clean up Blood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang pots and pans were my grandmothers ... I screwed up big time!


I'll get H22 to PM you. He has brought some bad looking cast iron back to full life. 


mudracing101 said:


> Depends on what your talkin about, dirt rds was dusty. Creeks are wet. It aint that way up there??
> 
> No,  i'm lying to myself. It helps.
> 
> When she offered me some hanky panky i didnt ask no questions, I said sure She smacked me.



I aint seen dust on the roads since last Summer.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wouldn't have fit in.
> 
> Never fails.
> I got sunglasses, a knife and a pair of socks in my camper just waiting to return to the rightful owners.


*I* was there, so of course you woulda fit in! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud telling stories.. keebs was drankin, mrs v was drinking.. Mud was baby sitting his...


   wore CoCo out running back & forth to get them for him!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs+Mrs. V= not drinkan like me


 NObody dranks like you!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2015)

I hope so! Never met my grandmother, she cashed in her chips before I came into this world! Mom says she remembers her mother cooking beans in the pot when she was a little girl.... Not now mom.... Da pot be ugly an naaaasty cuz yo boy tried to make thangs better!!!!! Stupid, stupid, stupid!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> *I* was there, so of course you woulda fit in!
> 
> wore CoCo out running back & forth to get them for him!
> 
> NObody dranks like you!



 I told Coco.  your daddy done made 3 trips out here and forgot to grab himself a beer tehn sent you.  You shoulda told him no.  She didnt say much.

Im a bad influence


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll get H22 to PM you. He has brought some bad looking cast iron back to full life.
> 
> 
> I aint seen dust on the roads since last Summer.



Please do, I'm up the creek right no Mandeeza!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i gotta give props to mud and the folks that helped him.. he made some poppers that was sho nuff GUD.  Even teh"cajun" ones


They were sho nuff "off da chain"!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs offered some hanky panky.  I had to look at her kinda funny till she explained...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, after reading this....well maybe it is not so far down to Keebs country after all !!!!  Is it true that ya'll are having another KMF every weekend for the next month too !!!  No wonder everybody had a smile on their face when they left from down there!!!


food, hanky panky is FOOD..........


blood on the ground said:


> Dang pots and pans were my grandmothers ... I screwed up big time!


naaww ya didn't, they don't call it cast iron for nuttin, Mr. H22 can help ya for sure!


mudracing101 said:


> Depends on what your talkin about, dirt rds was dusty. Creeks are wet. It aint that way up there??
> 
> No,  i'm lying to myself. It helps.
> 
> When she offered me some hanky panky i didnt ask no questions, I said sure She smacked me.


You're right, saw a tractor kickin up dust in a field yesterday on the way home, yet the creek/run off on my property is still soaked!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I told Coco.  your daddy done made 3 trips out here and forgot to grab himself a beer tehn sent you.  You shoulda told him no.  She didnt say much.
> 
> Im a bad influence


CoCo is a good kid!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Please do, I'm up the creek right no Mandeeza!



Done e-mailed him.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> That is the ONLY thing I have noticed....... so far........and you were 'bout out of it anyway!  Never seen that kind before, may have to do some *MORE* research, like Nate didn't already give me enough!


Yeah. Dang "hangover" :  that is some good soap! Works for anything, laundry included. Ain't real cheap but you don't need much to get the job done! You'll be reading for the next decade now! 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> hfh, why you tell such a fib???   Everybody knows that the only things "cute" in your family is Gage and Ms. LMS !!!
> 
> Sorry, but I couldn't let that opportunity pass by.
> 
> ...


 Mornin!  I brought sunshine on a cloudy day  I could still rival a tomato for color right now..next time move to the shade sooner! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Schmoo....sho is good to see you back round here!


 as long as I can get a decent signal with my phone, I plan on stickin round these here parts  



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Atleast i didnt tell yall she said i have acute hinney






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Never fails.
> I got sunglasses, a knife and a pair of socks in my camper just waiting to return to the rightful owners.


 we can just call ya our lost and found collector 


			
				havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> you have obviously never met her.  Shes blessed up top, null and void on teh backside


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

hey, blood, i was just looking round the interweb, you think MAYBE te 1200 degrees cause some stuff to burn off and caused the brown you see and maybe isnt surface rust?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I told Coco.  your daddy done made 3 trips out here and forgot to grab himself a beer tehn sent you.  You shoulda told him no.  She didnt say much.
> 
> Im a bad influence



I told her before we got there , dont listen to the one they call nancy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah. Dang "hangover" :  that is some good soap! Works for anything, laundry included. Ain't real cheap but you don't need much to get the job done! You'll be reading for the next decade now!
> Mornin!  I brought sunshine on a cloudy day  I could still rival a tomato for color right now..next time move to the shade sooner!
> 
> as long as I can get a decent signal with my phone, I plan on stickin round these here parts
> ...


hey, dont be   when its the truth


mudracing101 said:


> I told her before we got there , dont listen to the one they call nancy.



Yous a smart fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Shoot mud, iv met her 3-4 times adn i KNOW thats the most Iv ever heard her talk..  I was concerned she was mute


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Done e-mailed him.


guess what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shoot mud, iv met her 3-4 times adn i KNOW thats the most Iv ever heard her talk..  I was concerned she was mute



That girl dont shut up, she was showing me her immitation of a tornado siren last night I had to cover my ears and get in a shut up between breaths.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

One time she came in from school and at 5:30 she went to tell me about her day. At 9:30 i interupted her and said co co, you have to get a bath and get ready for bed. Please hush.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I use them almost every day, problem is, I took them to work last night and put them in a 1200 degree thinking it would be nice to start over with new pans and season them.... After the burn and cool down period (they looked great)I put them in my truck.... And they now have surface rust!!!



A little surface rust isn't a problem. You can easily fix that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

Only time that girl dont talk is in the mornings or at a get together.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

Mrs. V says she takes after her dad


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

AC guy is coming over to check out unit.....on his way!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

I say we found her in the road


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

Crap Jeffro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> guess what?


 what 


mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. V says she takes after her dad


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Only time that girl dont talk is in the mornings or at a get together.



lil dert said to tell her hay.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

thanks for the texts and thoughts guys/gals.....there some goot folks on herra.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> lil dert said to tell her hay.....



i was just fixin to tell you good morning, now get


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

You back to work today Durt?


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You back to work today Durt?



yep........back to werk....

and what a mess


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (4 members and 2 guests)
havin_fun_huntin

Ninjas....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Durt, you gotta do alot of counseling today?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (4 members and 2 guests)
> havin_fun_huntin
> 
> Ninjas....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



brang me some?  I love popcorn


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

quack, lms was VERY upset that you didnt wish her happy birthday.  YOu hurt her feelings..
BAD QUACK


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Durt, you gotta do alot of counseling today?



mostly on myself


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> thanks for the texts and thoughts guys/gals.....there some goot folks on herra.........



Was just thankin bout you dis moanin.....hope you are betta, DertO!


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Was just thankin bout you dis moanin.....hope you are betta, DertO!



better but still bruised up.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 2 shots in the booty.  YAY!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That is what I ask for. Makes you all better REAL quick,





I'm gonna hafta start readin back mo often . .






havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack, lms was VERY upset that you didnt wish her happy birthday.  YOu hurt her feelings..
> BAD QUACK





I sent her a massage on FB ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna hafta start readin back mo often . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was jokin, silly


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

Lawd, you cain't beat a GON hvac man.....he drives up and get's out the truck and hands you a jar of BBQ sauce!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> AC guy is coming over to check out unit.....on his way!





Jeff C. said:


> Lawd, you cain't beat a GON hvac man.....he drives up and get's out the truck and hands you a jar of BBQ sauce!



Did he look at it and say, "yup Its an Ac unit"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

'Bout dinna time, whatchaya'll havin ??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> That girl dont shut up, she was showing me her immitation of a tornado siren last night I had to cover my ears and get in a shut up between breaths.


I wish she'd do that for us!



mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. V says she takes after her dad


 ya think?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> what


come to find out, you & the Mr. aren't that far from Snowy & company!



rydert said:


> yep........back to werk....
> 
> and what a mess


bless your heart............ hope you don't over do it!


Jeff C. said:


> Lawd, you cain't beat a GON hvac man.....he drives up and get's out the truck and hands you a jar of BBQ sauce!


NICE!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Just had a fella come in here arguing with me bout my stock..  Iv been here 13 years and he acted like i didnt know what I have...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

grumpy king


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

Live from my phone. Stupid internet down at work


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ready for lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

Gonna be hamburger steak gravy and taters


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

HFH=low inventory.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

aint my fault


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just had a fella come in here arguing with me bout my stock..  Iv been here 13 years and he acted like i didnt know what I have...


like parents calling here telling us the kid is one age, but uuuhh, excuse me, do you know the age control date?!?! Yeah, I know our rules, do you?


mudracing101 said:


> Live from my phone. Stupid internet down at work


hack:hack:hack: 


mudracing101 said:


> Ready for lunch


MEXICAN! shrimp & rice stuff, more shrimp, chicken wangs, fried & hot style & stir fried veggies!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH=low inventory.


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH=low inventory.



as I was reading that, I thought you were going to type HFH=low testosterone


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

Leroy=don't even know what he's got


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy=don't even know what he's got



obviously not much.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> as I was reading that, I thought you were going to type HFH=low testosterone


selfie sent


mudracing101 said:


> Leroy=don't even know what he's got


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> obviously not much.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

Dert, I'm glad you are alive and I'm sorry you are in pain.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm going Mexican too. Chili Rellinos casserole here. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

i got no lunch today.. surprise surprise.


Gotta rush home today so LMS can go to the Doc today.

Also, gonan be an uncle, SOMETIME today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

rydert said:


> as I was reading that, I thought you were going to type HFH=low testosterone





mudracing101 said:


> Leroy=don't even know what he's got





havin_fun_huntin said:


> selfie sent





mrs. hornet22 said:


> obviously not much.





havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Wait. What.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

mrs 22, i let you slide on one earlier today.. dont make me go back adn quote it...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm going Mexican too. Chili Rellinos casserole here. Turned out pretty good.


After eating the second hot wang, co-worker steps to my door...... "Girl, your face is FLUSHED, are those things that hot today?" they was good.......... got enough left for lunch tomorrow too!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i got no lunch today.. surprise surprise.
> 
> 
> Gotta rush home today so LMS can go to the Doc today.
> ...


 not to pick, but I could tell you had put some weight back on since the last time I seen ya.......... stepping up to Fluffy size again....... 
Hope LMS gets a good shot too.......... wait, that didn't sound right........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy=don't even know what he's got





mrs. hornet22 said:


> obviously not much.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> After eating the second hot wang, co-worker steps to my door...... "Girl, your face is FLUSHED, are those things that hot today?" they was good.......... got enough left for lunch tomorrow too!
> 
> not to pick, but I could tell you had put some weight back on since the last time I seen ya.......... stepping up to Fluffy size again.......
> Hope LMS gets a good shot too.......... wait, that didn't sound right........


I have, trust me I know.  
Been putting it on since he was born.  havent slowed down non either.  Actually lost weight when i was aat mamas and ate like a King, go figure


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

Gonna take the wifey out to dinna . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

update..  Got me a pack of nekot peanut butter cookies for Lunch... bla


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

parc, I killed it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Deader than a door knob.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Someone will be back with me soon enough....  I got da faith


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have, trust me I know.
> Been putting it on since he was born.  havent slowed down non either.  Actually lost weight when i was aat mamas and ate like a King, go figure


I just know you worked so hard, hate to see you go back up too quick. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna take the wifey out to dinna . .


Give her a hug for me!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> update..  Got me a pack of nekot peanut butter cookies for Lunch... bla


better'n nuttin!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Someone will be back with me soon enough....  I got da faith


just for a quick run through............ now I gotta start adding all the 5 & 6 yr old kiddies to the list!  We got a pile of new ones!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2015)

want me to stay on this page so it looks like you're not all alone?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I just know you worked so hard, hate to see you go back up too quick.
> 
> Give her a hug for me!
> 
> ...



I know.. in a couple of weeks im gonna start back working out like i did before.  so much going on since hsi birth, first one thing then another i havent focused on it. I told yall.. Im more fluffy than fluffy now.. I didnt lie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

hehe i just made durt  lol and hes got a broke rib.. Im so mean...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know.. in a couple of weeks im gonna start back working out like i did before.  so much going on since hsi birth, first one thing then another i havent focused on it. I told yall.. Im more fluffy than fluffy now.. I didnt lie


Honey, I ain't got room to talk, lord knows I need to drop a bunch, but you'll drop it a LOT quicker than me or even LMS could!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hehe i just made durt  lol and hes got a broke rib.. Im so mean...


bad Leroy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Honey, I ain't got room to talk, lord knows I need to drop a bunch, but you'll drop it a LOT quicker than me or even LMS could!
> 
> bad Leroy!



It mighta hurt but it was funny.  Im sure the laugh he got was worth the pain 
trust me


----------



## rydert (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It mighta hurt but it was funny.  Im sure the laugh he got was worth the pain
> trust me



it was....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

Man. Lunch was too good. Salad with everything on it and warm boiled eggs on top. Then the stuff she put on the burger patties and taters was delicious.  Nap time


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 17, 2015)

Internet still down.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Internet still down.



I'll  say. It's dead in here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

its getting that stale/stagnant smell in hurr


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2015)

Time for me to


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

Big ole salit, fried cheekun, salmon patties, mac n cheese, green beans, rice n gravy, and kone bread, $14.52 for 2 of us at the local buffet, that's fairly cheap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

Man, I REALLY want this . .


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Afternoon youngins. You could probably buy a car cheaper Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. You could probably buy a car cheaper Quack.





Howdy Popzz !!!  The price is RIGHT on it too, I can sale my 4 wheeler throw another $700 with it and own this bad boy !!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy Popzz !!!  The price is RIGHT on it too, I can sale my 4 wheeler throw another $700 with it and own this bad boy !!



Expect to see a pic of you riding it soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

Gonna settle for this instead . .


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

That's a lot more practical and the Missus will like it better.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

I like the way the cooler looks on the back of it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

I need to come down and take a ride in it. With the cooler of course.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Might want to take a light and gun with us. Never know when you will get lost in the dark and run up on a bigfoot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That's a lot more practical and the Missus will like it better.




Yep, I've been looking at side by sides for awhile, it's hard to find one already tricked out like I want.





KyDawg said:


> I need to come down and take a ride in it. With the cooler of course.





PM sent . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, I REALLY want this . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 828888
> ...


Nice!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. You could probably buy a car cheaper Quack.


Hey! Thanks for the bacon & sausage!!!!!
I still know where those canned south georgia peanuts are!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna settle for this instead . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take that one!!

ok, you boys play nice!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

This is getting good, dood come off 1k on the side by side... $500 more off and I'll buy it .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

I need to talk to Mudbro, anybody got his digits ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

GON AC guy came out, looked at everything, got my story and the invoice from my AC company that made the repair. He recommended I call them to see if and give them the opportunity to come back out and make it right. Back in January they repaired a leak and refilled it with gas, $495.00. 

I had him call them and tell them what was going on and 15 mins later they were calling me to come make it right free of charge. It's running good right now, just hope it didn't damage compressor and comes back to bite a year from now.

Either way, he's my NEW HVAC technician.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

Howdy Pops!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> GON AC guy came out, looked at everything, got my story and the invoice from my AC company that made the repair. He recommended I call them to see if and give them the opportunity to come back out and make it right. Back in January they repaired a leak and refilled it with gas, $495.00.
> 
> I had him call them and tell them what was going on and 15 mins later they were calling me to come make it right free of charge. It's running good right now, just hope it didn't damage compressor and comes back to bite a year from now.
> 
> Either way, he's my NEW HVAC technician.





Great news !!  I'll drank to that !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great news !!  I'll drank to that !!



Yessir.....me too! 

I told him, "It might be better if you talk to them, I'll probly just YELL at them".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir.....me too!
> 
> I told him, "It might be better if you talk to them, I'll probly just YELL at them".





Get Wybro on a conference call and ya'll can dubble team 'em !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2015)

Gotta go plant some taterzzzzzz...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get Wybro on a conference call and ya'll can dubble team 'em !!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> GON AC guy came out, looked at everything, got my story and the invoice from my AC company that made the repair. He recommended I call them to see if and give them the opportunity to come back out and make it right. Back in January they repaired a leak and refilled it with gas, $495.00.
> 
> I had him call them and tell them what was going on and 15 mins later they were calling me to come make it right free of charge. It's running good right now, just hope it didn't damage compressor and comes back to bite a year from now.
> 
> Either way, he's my NEW HVAC technician.



That's what I'm talkin bout!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2015)

Howdy everyone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Howdy everyone.



Howdy gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2015)

chiefbro,  when are you back on the road?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chiefbro,  when are you back on the road?



This Sunday, to the west coast for a week. I don't even want to go.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

What's good?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What's good?



I'z a'ight.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Iz be outside smoking lms bez in town wide her new nephew


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2015)

Day two of a call week....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

She had to stop and get my meds..  Doc called today and said she was gonna call me in 10 days of antibiotics bla


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

On call all week bama?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iz be outside smoking lms bez in town wide her new nephew



Jag and MizT just walked in from Jag's Vball practice.



rhbama3 said:


> Day two of a call week....



Evenin Bama!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> On call all week bama?


Yep. Till 7am Monday morning. Gonna miss opening day of gobble gobble season. 


Jeff C. said:


> Jag and MizT just walked in from Jag's Vball practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin Bama!



Evening, Jeff-bro!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Hate to hear that bama.  I really do


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

Well....Quack ain't here, so let me throw one down!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Actually kinda like that one jeff


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> This Sunday, to the west coast for a week. I don't even want to go.



Chief = World traveler.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Boss done snuck in here to be king


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Actually kinda like that one jeff



Not bad is it? 



KyDawg said:


> Chief = World traveler.



Not for long, Pops!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Boss done snuck in here to be king



BO$$-King...ain't much diffrence is it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

Nobody home......


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2015)

I'z hera


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2015)

Iz hurr too


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Wycliff is hera too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'z hera





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iz hurr too





KyDawg said:


> Wycliff is hera too.



Well then....allow me!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'z hera





KyDawg said:


> Wycliff is hera too.



I said that


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

MizT and Jag came home a while ago and said a BIG doe ran across the road in front of them. I asked if it was in the pasture and she said it ran into the pasture after it crossed the road.

I just walked out there and it was silhouetted in front of the garage up at the old home place. I got news for MizT, it didn't have horns, but it ain't no doe. That joker is HUGE bodied.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

Me and you Wy.....you workin?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

People sure go to bed early over here.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2015)

No I'm off, Lil Wy just asked me a few minutes ago who's powerade's these were in the fridge. When I told him they wer Jag's he said we can get him another one before we go next time


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> People sure go to bed early over here.



They ran out of drivel Pops!



Wycliff said:


> No I'm off, Lil Wy just asked me a few minutes ago who's powerade's these were in the fridge. When I told him they wer Jag's he said we can get him another one before we go next time



 

Tell him he's welcome to them....good kid.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2015)

little wycliff: thanks chief


----------



## Hankus (Mar 17, 2015)

it was a good nite, mebbe I member it all


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2015)

Lil Wy posted that


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2015)

good nite


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> little wycliff: thanks chief



LOL......you're funny doooooood!!! 



Hankus said:


> it was a good nite, mebbe I member it all




You iz Too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> good nite



Nite Wy.....reckon I'm gone too. I done went down the youtube blackhole.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2015)

Live from work.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2015)

live from beside the coffee pot





felt good to get a full night's sleep.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> live from beside the coffee pot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 hush it Dingus!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Hush it dingus!



no!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2015)

Come on 7am


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2015)

Son's baseball season is cutting into my sleep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on 7am



BOO HISS dingus


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Son's baseball season is cutting into my sleep



bet it is just about sleeping weather on the roof.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> BOO HISS dingus





gobbleinwoods said:


> bet it is just about sleeping weather on the roof.



Keep on pickin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Keep on pickin


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

Mornin Y'all


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Y'all



GW done delivered da Cwoffee above!!! Let's go... Let's go!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

(grrr grumble grumble nag growl)
monin


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> (grrr grumble grumble nag growl)
> monin


Nicodemus? That you?

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Mornin folks.....errybody grrrrummpyyyy dis moanin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Nicodemus? That you?
> 
> Mornin Folks!



This morning Id make Nic look like a joyful fella.  Woke up on wrong side of bed....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....errybody grrrrummpyyyy dis moanin?



Not me Jiff.... I'm as happy as a pig in a fresh pile of corn!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> GW done delivered da Cwoffee above!!! Let's go... Let's go!!!!


 being on the coffee! And lotss of it!  Mornin blood!  



havin_fun_huntin said:


> (grrr grumble grumble nag growl)
> monin


 not a mornin person eh, Nancy? 



Keebs said:


> Nicodemus? That you?
> 
> Mornin Folks!


 Mornin Sista! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....errybody grrrrummpyyyy dis moanin?


 Mornin Shmoo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Not me Jiff.... I'm as happy as a pig in a fresh pile of corn!!!!



So far, it looks like you and Keebs are spunky ones. I'm still on da fence, waiting to see which way the tide rolls depending on the severity of the gravity of the masses.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Nicodemus? That you?
> 
> Mornin Folks!





SnowHunter said:


> being on the coffee! And lotss of it!  Mornin blood!
> 
> not a mornin person eh, Nancy? :ke:
> 
> ...



Mornin Ladies!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> being on the coffee! And lotss of it!  Mornin blood!
> 
> not a mornin person eh, Nancy? :ke:
> 
> ...



normally im decent in mornings.  tween being sick, having to stop and gt gass this morning which made me ever later, getting behind 2 different lincon town cars with old ladies driving 20 in a 55..  getting stopped by a train, and dealing with a pain in the tail first thing this morning.. its not a great morning.. 
I want a do over


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2015)

Good morning Whew , stayed up too late. Me and Coco went riding , didnt get home till 10:30 last night. Good time , got lots to do today so if you need me , better holla loud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

goat vs cow did make me LOL a little tho


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!


Hey sista!


Jeff C. said:


> So far, it looks like you and Keebs are spunky ones. I'm still on da fence, waiting to see which way the tide rolls depending on the severity of the gravity of the masses.


my mornin just took a turn after the convo I just had with my A.D. I swaunee............. got it by myself, but he wants this, this & this done before then! I'M ONLY ONE PERSON!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> being on the coffee! And lotss of it!  Mornin blood!
> 
> not a mornin person eh, Nancy? :ke:
> 
> ...


Morning to you too! Hope it's a great day for ya!



Jeff C. said:


> So far, it looks like you and Keebs are spunky ones. I'm still on da fence, waiting to see which way the tide rolls depending on the severity of the gravity of the masses.



I'm far from spunky ... Just happy to be alive and able on this day! Also happy I seen my boys baseball team Win their first game of the season last night!!!
Bloods been a busy lil fella this morning ..... Washed some clothes and put 2 deer roast in the crock pot for dinna tanight!  These teenagers eat just like hungry teenagers do!!!! But that is okay to!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

too quiet in hurr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

yall dont be sayin much... dat aint cool


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning to you too! Hope it's a great day for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blood = happy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

It's a balancing act for me today.....I could go either way.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It's a balancing act for me today.....I could go either way.


 
im sure hdm03 deals with that same battle every day. just a different concern..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin mrsh22!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im sure hdm03 deals with that same battle every day. just a different concern..



That's very unlike you bOOM bOOM. Thanks for lettin me off the hook though, I threw it out there for ya.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> That's very unlike you bOOM bOOM. Thanks for lettin me off the hook though, I threw it out there for ya.



gotta do something to put some life in this place...  its deader than fuzzys hair follicles in here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

THis was funny...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

and then i seen this... OUCH


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2015)

Gotta go cut the weeds today


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> normally im decent in mornings.  tween being sick, having to stop and gt gass this morning which made me ever later, getting behind 2 different lincon town cars with old ladies driving 20 in a 55..  getting stopped by a train, and dealing with a pain in the tail first thing this morning.. its not a great morning..
> I want a do over


 oh that's right....need a donut for your sore hiney? 



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Whew , stayed up too late. Me and Coco went riding , didnt get home till 10:30 last night. Good time , got lots to do today so if you need me , better holla loud.


 Mornin Mud! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Mornin! 



blood on the ground said:


> Morning to you too! Hope it's a great day for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez, you're WAAAAAY to perky this mornin  I've get the kids off to school, let the dogs out and got coffee refills. Snowy= not a morning person eva! 



Jeff C. said:


> It's a balancing act for me today.....I could go either way.


Aww, ya need some extra  this mornin Shmoo? 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> THis was funny...


Dude... no you di'int! !  



Wycliff said:


> Morning


Mornin Wy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

drivelers be like...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Im gonna go get lost in youtube land.. yall have fun..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gotta do something to put some life in this place...  its deader than fuzzys hair follicles in here



CPR for the Shriveler! 



Wycliff said:


> Gotta go cut the weeds today



Mornin Wy, got a Dr. appt at 1:00, hopefully get a couple cortisone injections.



SnowHunter said:


> oh that's right....need a donut for your sore hiney?
> 
> Mornin Mud!
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh.....there's the vintage Snowwy  MMQ (mega multi quote)


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

homo3......where you be?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Wy gonna break in da new mower today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Reckon I'll go get ready for this Dr. appt. 

Mannnnn, It's DEAD in here!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go get ready for this Dr. appt.
> 
> Mannnnn, It's DEAD in here!



good luck Jeff

Yeah, it is.. Kinda depressing...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go get ready for this Dr. appt.
> 
> Mannnnn, It's DEAD in here!


Hurry back!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> good luck Jeff
> 
> Yeah, it is.. Kinda depressing...


 I had JUST finished HAND WRITING the roster out for the older girls group.......... had my hands poised over the keyboard to start typing the roster up, the phone rings & one of the coaches of said teams is calling to pull her daughter AND the other coach & HIS daughter off the team.................. my A.D. said they were playing travel ball and weren't gonna "mess" with the Rec. dept. this year.....yet they were at the draft last night & liked the new changes he was gonna implement........ 
WHY SIGN THEM UP THEN?!?!  I really, really wish parents knew what all was involved from sign ups to scheduling to actually playing.  Had one grandparent come in, just because they had started practice, he thought the game schedules would be ready!
Ok, rant over...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hurry back!
> 
> I had JUST finished HAND WRITING the roster out for the older girls group.......... had my hands poised over the keyboard to start typing the roster up, the phone rings & one of the coaches of said teams is calling to pull her daughter AND the other coach & HIS daughter off the team.................. my A.D. said they were playing travel ball and weren't gonna "mess" with the Rec. dept. this year.....yet they were at the draft last night & liked the new changes he was gonna implement........
> WHY SIGN THEM UP THEN?!?!  I really, really wish parents knew what all was involved from sign ups to scheduling to actually playing.  Had one grandparent come in, just because they had started practice, he thought the game schedules would be ready!
> Ok, rant over...............



The nerve of some people. 

Feel betta


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The nerve of some people.
> 
> Feel betta


Actually no, got my BP on up, this particular "coach" has been with us before I started, her girls have played since they were 5 years old, she pretty much DOES know how it works........... it's just sad that we have this program, but since we don't "bow down" to how certain parents want it run, they just pull them out.......... gggrrrr........
But thanks for the  THAT helps, fo real!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Actually no, got my BP on up, this particular "coach" has been with us before I started, her girls have played since they were 5 years old, she pretty much DOES know how it works........... it's just sad that we have this program, but since we don't "bow down" to how certain parents want it run, they just pull them out.......... gggrrrr........
> But thanks for the  THAT helps, fo real!



There is a buncha politics and good ol boys stuff in everything.  Some foks expect it all thetime.  Kinda makes me sick  I remember playing baseball and a couple of my coachs sons were VERY bad players with worse attitudes.  But, they never missed an inning.  I never did either but some players where were better than the coaches sons sure did..  Looking back, kinda ticks me off those boys missed out on the chance to play.. 
That like our allstar team every year. It wasnt voted o who was best it was normally the coachs kids first  THEN the better players...  That being said i made allstars several years too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Crackerdave is gonna drive a yak to Cuber

That big ol' ocean, she sure can get angry in a split second with zero warning. I don't trust her one bit. Aint no way. Nope. NO WAY. No.No smiley x 100


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> There is a buncha politics and good ol boys stuff in everything.  Some foks expect it all thetime.  Kinda makes me sick  I remember playing baseball and a couple of my coachs sons were VERY bad players with worse attitudes.  But, they never missed an inning.  I never did either but some players where were better than the coaches sons sure did..  Looking back, kinda ticks me off those boys missed out on the chance to play..
> That like our allstar team every year. It wasnt voted o who was best it was normally the coachs kids first  THEN the better players...  That being said i made allstars several years too


I have to admit, some of that goes on here, but I fuss about it every chance I get, just because someone is a "council member, constable, deputy, etc.etc." does NOT "entitle" your child to be put where you want them, we all put our britches on the same way, one foot at a time! I better hush, the more I think about it, the more I wanna find a work from home job & not have to deal with people period!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crackerdave is gonna drive a yak to Cuber
> 
> That big ol' ocean, she sure can get angry in a split second with zero warning. I don't trust her one bit. Aint no way. Nope. NO WAY. No.No smiley x 100


I saw that, that man ain't got a lick of sense! But if anyone could/would do it, he would!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I have to admit, some of that goes on here, but I fuss about it every chance I get, just because someone is a "council member, constable, deputy, etc.etc." does NOT "entitle" your child to be put where you want them, we all put our britches on the same way, one foot at a time! I better hush, the more I think about it, the more I wanna find a work from home job & not have to deal with people period!
> 
> I saw that, that man ain't got a lick of sense! But if anyone could/would do it, he would!



You got that right. On both counts.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Someone told me they give all kids trophies these days?  If thats true thats the biggest crock-o-poop I ever heard.  Sorry kids  Not everyone can be a winner.  Its a fact of life...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

<-------------------Bowl of Cheerios and a nanner fore I go!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Just like not everyone can be a leader like jeph...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

and not everyone can be King.  That just how it is


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Here....I'll leave yall with this. Hopefully it helps!! 

BBL


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

the minion made me HAPPY


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Someone told me they give all kids trophies these days?  If thats true thats the biggest crock-o-poop I ever heard.  Sorry kids  Not everyone can be a winner.  Its a fact of life...


They do with the little ones, the parents buy them, we don't do trophies until they get in the competitive league & only 1st & 2nd place.


Jeff C. said:


> <-------------------Bowl of Cheerios and a nanner fore I go!


I thought you were already gone!
Left ova messican........... still hot.........the wangs, they were still hot........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

I just stepped outside and yelled "FLUFFY!!"  I heard the echo and replied


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just stepped outside and yelled "FLUFFY!!"  I heard the echo and replied


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just stepped outside and yelled "FLUFFY!!"  I heard the echo and replied



Holla for homotree next time. I think he's down there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

I spied crackerdave going to Cuber. 
He even waved at me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Just talked to muds dad.  Hes a cool dude.  I like that fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Holla for homotree next time. I think he's down there



Kinda concerned bout him.  he aint talked to us since he got back


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kinda concerned bout him.  he aint talked to us since he got back



Last I heard he was at KMF lookin for erybody.
Ride by the park on your way home and give us an update. Please.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Sit and wait.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Here....I'll leave yall with this. Hopefully it helps!!
> 
> BBL


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Why do we schedule appts?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sit and wait.



They playin any good music
Don't touch the magazines. They gots germs all ova em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Why do we schedule appts?



Teaches you patients.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

jeff C= not on the fence anymore


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Teaches you patients.



In the waiting room....already xrayed, waiting on Dr.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Last I heard he was at KMF lookin for erybody.
> Ride by the park on your way home and give us an update. Please.





Jeff C. said:


> Sit and wait.


that's right..............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Teaches you patients.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Teaches you patients.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Getting ready for some cortisone injections


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Getting ready for some cortisone injections



where they gonna inject it?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> where they gonna inject it?


Let's put it this way, if the doc/nurse doesn't have a steady hand, I won't get one there no more..................


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 18, 2015)

I just got online here a few minutes ago for the first time today.  This dang sinus infection with a heck of a cough, really sore throat, congestion, sneezing, running nose, absolutely no sleep last night, feeling like an elephant is sitting on my chest from coughing all night last night sure makes me feel like that big 18 wheeler must have just splatted me all over the road or something.

Feels like I've got to get better to die right now.  Gonna take another 1000 MG of Amoxicillin in a little while to try and help some too. 

I will be glad to pay somebody else to take this crud from me and let me feel better really quickly.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Getting ready for some cortisone injections





rydert said:


> where they gonna inject it?





Keebs said:


> Let's put it this way, if the doc/nurse doesn't have a steady hand, I won't get one there no more..................



Dang Jeff, I had a friend a couple of years ago that swore that his "older" doctor had such unsteady hands that he would never get any more injections from him.  I hope that is not your case today though.  Find you a beautiful young female doctor and tell her to have her way with you.  Then you probably won't even feel it !!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just got online here a few minutes ago for the first time today.  This dang sinus infection with a heck of a cough, really sore throat, congestion, sneezing, running nose, absolutely no sleep last night, feeling like an elephant is sitting on my chest from coughing all night last night sure makes me feel like that big 18 wheeler must have just splatted me all over the road or something.
> 
> Feels like I've got to get better to die right now.  Gonna take another 1000 MG of Amoxicillin in a little while to try and help some too.
> 
> I will be glad to pay somebody else to take this crud from me and let me feel better really quickly.



dang EE....hope you get to feeling better...it could be worse though...you could have the two steps


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> dang EE....hope you get to feeling better...it could be worse though...you could have the two steps



You are very right about that.  Luckily I haven't had that problem with this stuff.


What is this I hear about you trying to hug one of those young female doctors and all of a sudden, her husband came in.......somehow, you ended up with a cracked rib and chipped sternum (or a variation thereof) !!!!  That has got to be hurting for  awhile too.


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You are very right about that.  Luckily I haven't had that problem with this stuff.
> 
> 
> What is this I hear about you trying to hug one of those young female doctors and all of a sudden, her husband came in.......somehow, you ended up with a cracked rib and chipped sternum!!!!  That has got to be hurting for  awhile too.



yes sir....I've been pretty miserable since that little incident.......

HFH asked me if I had learned anything from that incident...I told him I learned that if you are going to be stupid, you better be tough....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just got online here a few minutes ago for the first time today.  This dang sinus infection with a heck of a cough, really sore throat, congestion, sneezing, running nose, absolutely no sleep last night, feeling like an elephant is sitting on my chest from coughing all night last night sure makes me feel like that big 18 wheeler must have just splatted me all over the road or something.
> 
> Feels like I've got to get better to die right now.  Gonna take another 1000 MG of Amoxicillin in a little while to try and help some too.
> 
> I will be glad to pay somebody else to take this crud from me and let me feel better really quickly.


I hope you feel betta REAL soon. 


rydert said:


> yes sir....I've been pretty miserable since that little incident.......
> 
> HFH asked me if I had learned anything from that incident...I told him I learned that if you are going to be stupid, you better be tough....


You too. 
That's funny right there.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

what in gawd's name is going on in herra?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im sure hdm03 deals with that same battle every day. just a different concern..














It did make me lol'd all over my right shoe


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

bunch of sick folks up in herra.......ya'll need to start taking some vitamins or find the lord


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hope you feel betta REAL soon.



Thanks Mrs. H.  This stuff just came on me within a period of two hours night before last and it has been hanging on since unfortunately.  A real nasty cough for sure and just a little bit of congestion being expelled.  I am so dang sore across my chest, it ain't even funny.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2015)

Reading back ..... Mike be sick tadeaf!


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> bunch of sick folks up in herra.......ya'll need to start taking some vitamins or find the lord



lil fella,... you have always had a way with words


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just got online here a few minutes ago for the first time today.  This dang sinus infection with a heck of a cough, really sore throat, congestion, sneezing, running nose, absolutely no sleep last night, feeling like an elephant is sitting on my chest from coughing all night last night sure makes me feel like that big 18 wheeler must have just splatted me all over the road or something.
> 
> Feels like I've got to get better to die right now.  Gonna take another 1000 MG of Amoxicillin in a little while to try and help some too.
> 
> I will be glad to pay somebody else to take this crud from me and _*let me feel better really quickly*_.


Good Luck with that.......... it ain't gonna happen, but I hope you get over it quick, the sore chest/ribs was one of the worse parts to me too.


rydert said:


> yes sir....I've been pretty miserable since that little incident.......
> 
> HFH asked me if I had learned anything from that incident...I told him I learned that if you are going to be stupid, you better be tough....


 


hdm03 said:


> what in gawd's name is going on in herra?


you musta figured a way around the locked gate............... uummm, I mean,............ uuuhhhh............. welcome back homotreee!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

took me a few days; but i finally busted out!  It was great not seeing everybody!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what in gawd's name is going on in herra?


Questions is........... Where in gawd's name have you been?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

we need to do it again real soon


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Questions is........... Where in gawd's name have you been?



duh.....I've been at the KMF


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2015)

EE = cough, sniff, wheeze ....toot!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck with that.......... it ain't gonna happen, but I hope you get over it quick, the sore chest/ribs was one of the worse parts to me too.
> 
> 
> 
> you musta figured a way around the locked gate............... uummm, I mean,............ uuuhhhh............. welcome back homotreee!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

HFH no need to ride by the park. We fount him.

He's shoes are filthy.


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH no need to ride by the park. We fount him.
> 
> He's shoes are filthy.


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH no need to ride by the park. We fount him.
> 
> He's shoes are filthy.



so are his knees..............


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> so are his knees..............



why would my knees be dirty; re-durt???  Please explain.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh my.


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> why would my knees be dirty; re-durt???  Please explain.



 picking up quarters?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

op2:


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

i don't get it


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

looky there


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

I rule


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

hey homotree... KMF is being rescheduled... you gonna make it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> op2:



You know somethin we don't know


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey homotree... KMF is being rescheduled... you gonna make it?



i just got back from it......give me a chance to recover from all the dranking and playing all by myself.....i wore myself slap out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You know somethin we don't know



well... you know.. see ...um..  
mebbe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well... you know.. see ...um..
> mebbe



I see.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Bout time to go to the hizzy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

homo3 how you enjoy vegas?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

Loved it!!!  Ready to go back!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> homo3 how you enjoy da blind?





hdm03 said:


> Loved it!!!  Ready to go back!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> CPR for the Shriveler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vintage Snowy...I like the sound of that


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just got online here a few minutes ago for the first time today.  This dang sinus infection with a heck of a cough, really sore throat, congestion, sneezing, running nose, absolutely no sleep last night, feeling like an elephant is sitting on my chest from coughing all night last night sure makes me feel like that big 18 wheeler must have just splatted me all over the road or something.
> 
> Feels like I've got to get better to die right now.  Gonna take another 1000 MG of Amoxicillin in a little while to try and help some too.
> 
> I will be glad to pay somebody else to take this crud from me and let me feel better really quickly.


Nope you can keep it!  

Hope ya feel better ASAP! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> op2:


Now this is quality entertainment, booyah!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Awww man....I missed homytree!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

crap......I missed Jeff C Hole


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Awww man....I missed homytree!



did you get injected?......


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> did you get injected?......



do what?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> crap......I missed Jeff C Hole



Here I'm iz lil fella.....we had a great time at KMF didn we? 



rydert said:


> did you get injected?......



Dos'y dose!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Over @ bruddas tinkerin wit a couple small outboards.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Going to lil lake Saturday that's only open to water authority employees, but they open it for 6 weekends in the Spring for county residents only, with a guest that can be from out of county.

Also, you can run up to a 10 hp motor on da boat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey everybody, what i miss? Look Homo3 is back. I shore did miss him.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nobody but me and snowy up in here


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2015)

Crap i see Quack showed up


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey Quack


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey Fluffy; I missed you toot


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2015)

Quack showed up and Snowy left.
I'm out its drankin time, i mean quittin time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Fluffy; I missed you toot



Something must be wrong with my computor, i didnt get any pics from Vegas, not a pm one.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

odd.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Crap i see Quack showed up





mudracing101 said:


> Hey Quack





Hey mudbro, neva mind on the phone call, had some questions for you on a hopped up Yamaha, changed my mind.



Pool guys came and opened pool, gotta bad cell on the saltwater system ='s $$$ ...



Headed in shortly.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

strange


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm out too!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Nobody but me and snowy up in here



I left..Didn't ya get the memo?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2015)

Never fails, 'bout time you save up a chunk of $$$ sumpin comes along ..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Such is life, it sucks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2015)

Ain't nuttin but money, don't plan on a Uhaul being pulled by a hurst at my funeral.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2015)

Hiya Snowie, Dawn sez hi to you and your family !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2015)

Hoping for a decent night at the chalk mine..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey Quack! Tell Miz Dawn we said HIIIIII! 

Almost supper time! Fiery fettucine


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never fails, 'bout time you save up a chunk of $$$ sumpin comes along ..



Story of my life!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never fails, 'bout time you save up a chunk of $$$ sumpin comes along ..



It's either when ya got a big chunk saved or none at all...there's never any in between


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Loved it!!!  Ready to go back!!



Homotree gots dirty knees, H22 got a blowed out knee and bad back, Dert got a cracked sternum and broke rib and Strang is MIA. Ya'll getting too old for the sitting in the blind thing.  Boys


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin but money, don't plan on a Uhaul being pulled by a hurst at my funeral.



You quoting me
Aint nothing but money. Caint take it wiff ya.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

Some people are nothing but a walking excuse, ugh.  :


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Some people are nothing but a walking excuse, ugh.  :



Say what


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Some people are nothing but a walking excuse, ugh.  :





Yep, wasting our oxygen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Some people are nothing but a walking excuse, ugh.  :





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, wasting our oxygen.



Thanks for noticing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Juss to lightin things up....... The city is working in our neighborhood. They moved the portapotty across the street. H22 asked me to remind him to go flip the sign to OCCUPIED before he leaves for work.  Got home this afternoon and the STUPID trash canister was in the middle of my driveway again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Mrs 22 I'd file a complaint...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for noticing



You need a HUG


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 I'd file a complaint...



CALLING THEM TOMORROW. 
WOO HAS HAS HAPPENED WITH THIS COMPUTER. i AINT YELLING YA'LL, BUT i'M GONNA YELL AT THE WASTE MANAGEMENT IN THE MARROW.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need a HUG



No.  But I'll take one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> CALLING THEM TOMORROW.
> WOO HAS HAS HAPPENED WITH THIS COMPUTER. i AINT YELLING YA'LL, BUT i'M GONNA YELL AT THE WASTE MANAGEMENT IN THE MARROW.



Caps lock?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

nOPE MAD.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Mrs 22 type with the caps locked.  Look at you n in nope.  You hit shift and it made it lower case.  Mine did that same thing the other day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey snowy


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Say what


Marital bliss has its moments 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for noticing


 anything for you, Nancy 






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Juss to lightin things up....... The city is working in our neighborhood. They moved the portapotty across the street. H22 asked me to remind him to go flip the sign to OCCUPIED before he leaves for work.  Got home this afternoon and the STUPID trash canister was in the middle of my driveway again.


 on the portapotty

: on the trash can, idjits!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Marital bliss has its moments
> anything for you, Nancy
> 
> 
> ...



Walter said, " when you say till death do us part you don't realize your setting a goal!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey scrapy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Well that was rude.  He ignored me


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Werd?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey HFH


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Walter said, " when you say till death do us part you don't realize your setting a goal!"


Understatement of the century! :


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

SHMOOOOO!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Werd jeph


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeph how u feel after the shots?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

FYI.  Penny off big bang theory is FINE!!!!!!!
  I want 3 of her for my birthday!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Don't worry.  I feel alive now so I can drivel alone for hours.  I got dis


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Wonder if folks in north ga will see the northern lights tonight.  Aurora would be cool to see..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

I bet snowy has seen them..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

I bet quack is feeding cmc something that gives him gas.  He will regret that later


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Then again he's prilly taking a nap.  I bet he does that Lots at work.  quacks silly like that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

I swear no matter the time of year I can always see Orion.  But other (ie) big dipper, not so much


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> SHMOOOOO!



Hey Schmoo! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph how u feel after the shots?



I still feel it somewhat, probably needs more time for full effect.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Also always been curious which star is the northern. Star.  None has ever showed me which it is


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Well well well.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Also always been curious which star is the northern. Star.  None has ever showed me which it is



It's da one direckly opposite of the Southern star.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Schmoo!
> 
> 
> 
> I still feel it somewhat, probably needs more time for full effect.



I was driveling yo be king and you stole it.   Bad jeph


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Got a summons for a traffic violation in the mail today for a $300.00 violation for passing a stopped school bus. It was caught on camera onboard said school bus.

Problem is, it ain't me. It's my daughter in her car that is still in my name.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Schmoo!
> 
> 
> 
> I still feel it somewhat, probably needs more time for full effect.


Maybe it'll get better in a couple if days


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Schmoo!
> 
> 
> 
> I still feel it somewhat, probably needs more time for full effect.





You need to ice it down Chief, surprised the Doc didn't tell you ???  I used to live off those thangs, 4 rotator cuff surgeries on my right shoulder, pretty sure my left one is torn now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i was driveling yo be king and you stole it.   Bad jeph


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a summons for a traffic violation in the mail today for a $300.00 violation for passing a stopped school bus. It was caught on camera onboard said school bus.
> 
> Problem is, it ain't me. It's my daughter in her car that is still in my name.



Fight it.  Make them prove its you.
  Or call her and tell her you got a bill for her


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to ice it down Chief, surprised the Doc didn't tell you ???  I used to live off those thangs, 4 rotator cuff surgeries on my right shoulder, pretty sure my left one is torn now.



Never said a word about ice  They are wanting me to go to 18 visits of PT though. 3x a week for 6 weeks. Don't know if I'm going to follow through with that.

One good thing though, he said he didn't think my rotator cuff on either one wwas torn. However, he did say that he thought i had some rotator cuff issues (wear).


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a summons for a traffic violation in the mail today for a $300.00 violation for passing a stopped school bus. It was caught on camera onboard said school bus.
> 
> Problem is, it ain't me. It's my daughter in her car that is still in my name.


Oops! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> View attachment 829011




Hey Mitch!   and  to Tag and all the furbabies!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Doenheat being mean


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fight it.  Make them prove its you.
> Or call her and tell her you got a bill for her



Oh.....you better believe there's going to be a FIGHT. I might even YELL at them.

When I first looked at the pics it's easily obvious that the STOP signs aren't even half way out yet, and her car is already passed the bus. Furthermore, the bus is in a turn lane to a subdivision, not directly in the traffic lane. There is nothing ACROSS the road to indicate there is another subdivision on the opposite side of the road with the possibility of a crosswalk.

Also, after speaking with my daughter about it she instantly went into a hissy fit  saying that the signs weren't out when she passed the bus. She said she was confused as whether to stop or not and actually checked up about three times on her brake waiting for the signs to pop out, but they never did.....until she was right on the side of the front of the bus. She also drifted over into the oncoming lane as there was no oncoming traffic.

I can't wait to get in that Courtroom.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeph gonna say" you don't know me.  I'm a leader!!!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Quack.  You decide to get the side by side?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph gonna say" you don't know me.  I'm a leader!!!"



Afraid not bOOM bOOM....I'm going to defer to my courtroom experience.  Ain't my first rodeo!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Afraid not bOOM bOOM....I'm going to defer to my courtroom experience.  Ain't my first rodeo!


Deny and divert?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

After looking at the pics again, the signs might be 50% out. What do yall think? 

Either way, she said they weren't out when she decided to proceed. At that point it was too late to stop. I don't know if any flashers were flashing or not, I need to ask her about that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Deny and divert?



You just can't call them LIARS. You have to use words like MISTAKEN and UNAWARE.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks like lights were on but signs weren't stating to open till she proceeded to pass..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like lights were on but signs weren't stating to open till she proceeded to pass..



I think the lights came on when they activated the signs.  I need to confirm 100% positive how they work before I go in there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

bOOM bOOM = just ups and leaves.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2015)

I know nuthin bout buses


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

On our buses the lights flash before the signs go out so that will warn the other drivers to stop.

Good luck with that Shmoo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> On our buses the lights flash before the signs go out so that will warn the other drivers to stop.
> 
> Good luck with that Shmoo.



Yeah....I kinda thought they flashed as they are preparing to stop, then the signs come out 

Although, I looked at the time the offense took place and it was 5:00 pm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Mud?


hfh?

homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Are buses still dropping students off at 5:00 pm?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2015)

Quiet up in here, Wy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack.  You decide to get the side by side?





Don't think so Louie, not after the money I spent today and am going to hafta spend.

Guy had spent a buncha money hot rodding it too, don't think I need something like that.




Chief gonna be held in contempt . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I kinda thought they flashed as they are preparing to stop, then the signs come out
> 
> Although, I looked at the time the offense took place and it was 5:00 pm.


5pm? That's odd. Though on some rural routes I might could see that. My kids used to have a 430 stop when we lived at the farm.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't think so Louie, not after the money I spent today and am going to hafta spend.
> 
> Guy had spent a buncha money hot rodding it too, don't think I need something like that.
> 
> ...


Don't ever buy anything with performance mod stuff done to it... quickest way to a sky high mechanical bill


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Don't ever buy anything with performance mod stuff done to it... quickest way to a sky high mechanical bill





Kinda what I was thinking too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2015)

Howdy folks! I'll take it from here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks! I'll take it from here!





She's all yours . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's all yours . .



Sweet dreams Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2015)

Waiting on the lab to call me and tell me what to pump next, think I'll go finish up this book.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on the lab to call me and tell me what to pump next, think I'll go finish up this book.



thought you was off werk tonight?

I been werkin like a dawg since I walked in ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> thought you was off werk tonight?
> 
> I been werkin like a dawg since I walked in ....





Gotta work 3 then off the weekend..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2015)

There's a FREE 54" TV in the S & S, I need to tell Mr. Hornet . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2015)

GW and EE be draggin da hiney dis moan !! 



Grrrrrrrrgottameeting.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GW and EE be draggin da hiney dis moan !!
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrgottameeting.



yep I am.   Went to a fresh fish fry at BIL's last night.  But I am up and bushy tailed this morning.  Now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep I am.   Went to a fresh fish fry at BIL's last night.  But I am up and bushy tailed this morning.  Now.





Were there any adult beverages consumed ?? 


Love me a fish fry !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2015)

Have a good one day shifters !!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 19, 2015)

Mornin Y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Mornin....raining.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Y'all!




 Schmoo must have coffee in hand and imbibing.


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

hay dare.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

rydert said:


> hay dare.......



Morning dertO  

You healing up ok?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Schmoo must have coffee in hand and imbibing.


Mornin Shmoo!   yes, in mass amounts  coffee coffee coffee  how's the shoulder this mornin? 


rydert said:


> hay dare.......


 hey Ry!  feeling any better?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 19, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Snowey and to all of the rest of you drivelers this morning.

Looks like every cow in the pasture is backed up to every flat rock out there too as it is raining like crazy now.   

Don't need any more rain now for sure.

The good news is that I was able to sleep much better last night and hopefully will get rid of this crud maybe by tomorrow.   

Hope all of you can stay dry today.


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning dertO
> 
> You healing up ok?





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Shmoo!   yes, in mass amounts  coffee coffee coffee  how's the shoulder this mornin?
> hey Ry!  feeling any better?



getting better everyday, and actually slept all night


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 19, 2015)

morning, gotta get Lil Wy off to the skool house


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 19, 2015)

glad your feeling better dert


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Shmoo!   yes, in mass amounts  coffee coffee coffee  how's the shoulder this mornin?
> hey Ry!  feeling any better?



It's hard to say Nic, but I THINK the pain has subsided somewhat with just normal movement.  We'll see as the days go by. I meant to ask Quack, he's had many of them.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Snowey and to all of the rest of you drivelers this morning.
> 
> Looks like every cow in the pasture is backed up to every flat rock out there too as it is raining like crazy now.
> 
> ...



Morning Mike, stay dry and get well soon!



rydert said:


> getting better everyday, and actually slept all night



Glad to hear it rydertO! 



Wycliff said:


> morning, gotta get Lil Wy off to the skool house



Morning Wy!


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> glad your feeling better dert



thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

morning folks.  Decided last night, since it was nice out id leave the windows down to air out teh truck..  Yeah, that was a great idea.  Got Gage to bed at 730 while lms was in town.  Slept like a baby  Just got to get shed of this cough..  

Durt, if it will help you sleep any better, the wife can come stay with me a couple of days.  You know, so you have more room in the bed...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2015)

Just had a bunch of doe cross the driveway..... Now they show up!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 19, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Snowey and to all of the rest of you drivelers this morning.
> 
> Looks like every cow in the pasture is backed up to every flat rock out there too as it is raining like crazy now.
> 
> ...


We got the whole cow/flat rock thing going on here too. Might even have to fire up the wood heater if it doesn't get any warmer!
Glad you're feelin better!  


rydert said:


> getting better everyday, and actually slept all night


 bet that felt wonderful!  



Wycliff said:


> morning, gotta get Lil Wy off to the skool house


Mornin Wy


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.  Decided last night, since it was nice out id leave the windows down to air out teh truck..  Yeah, that was a great idea.  Got Gage to bed at 730 while lms was in town.  Slept like a baby  Just got to get shed of this cough..
> 
> Durt, if it will help you sleep any better, the wife can come stay with me a couple of days.  You know, so you have more room in the bed...



........idjit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Its a sad day when i feller is nice enough to offer another fella help and he gets called an idjit..
Idjit.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

You know, its kinda sad.  All these folks read DDD winter weather thread, rely on him,  ask him questions but only 19 take the time to tell him happy birthday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

I see hdm03 is down there... I bet he is live from a shelter at the Tifton park


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It's hard to say Nic, but I THINK the pain has subsided somewhat with just normal movement.  We'll see as the days go by. I meant to ask Quack, he's had many of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it does usually take a couple days to circulate and take effect. But it should help a good bit for at least the next 12 months or so. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks.  Decided last night, since it was nice out id leave the windows down to air out teh truck..  Yeah, that was a great idea.  Got Gage to bed at 730 while lms was in town.  Slept like a baby  Just got to get shed of this cough..
> 
> Durt, if it will help you sleep any better, the wife can come stay with me a couple of days.  You know, so you have more room in the bed...


 Mornin Nancy! 



blood on the ground said:


> Just had a bunch of doe cross the driveway..... Now they show up!


Did that look like a bunch of steaks on parade?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh... last night whilegiving Gage a bath I left the cold water slightly on, by accident.  Normally in the tub he splashes around, plays with a cup, plays with his ducks etc, just like he did last night.  That is, untill he noticed the water running.  He would grab for the water, obviously not able to grab it, look back at me all confused and try to grab it again.  I LOLed for 10 minutes at him.  He sure is a curious little fella.   God, I love that kid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You know, its kinda sad.  All these folks read DDD winter weather thread, rely on him,  ask him questions but only 19 take the time to tell him happy birthday.



Oh....let me go tell him real quick!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

Good morning folks and you too nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Tell yo self I said hey........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh....let me go tell him real quick!




Shame on you Jeph


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

I couldn't help it..  I had to take a pic


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> it does usually take a couple days to circulate and take effect. But it should help a good bit for at least the next 12 months or so.
> 
> Mornin Nancy!
> 
> ...



Thanks Snnowy.....I wasn't sure it's been so long since I've had one. Probably 20 years ago.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin msh22! 



hdm03 said:


> Good morning folks and you too nancy



Hey there lil fella! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shame on you Jeph



Why?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Snnowy.....I wasn't sure it's been so long since I've had one. Probably 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cause i said?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Keebs musta been late today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cause i said?



Oh....thanks for all you do round here, bOOM bOOM!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs musta been late today?


Nope, walked in the door & started catching co-worker up on events from the last day & a half..............and checking in with A.D. on our scheduling.......... Iz here, Iz here!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Tell yo self I said hey........


Hey self.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I couldn't help it..  I had to take a pic



Precious. I just love em when they are that age.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs musta been late today?



Mud be draggin up late now!



Keebs said:


> Nope, walked in the door & started catching co-worker up on events from the last day & a half..............and checking in with A.D. on our scheduling.......... Iz here, Iz here!



crap.....I shoulda had that one ^^^^^


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh... last night whilegiving Gage a bath I left the cold water slightly on, by accident.  Normally in the tub he splashes around, plays with a cup, plays with his ducks etc, just like he did last night.  That is, untill he noticed the water running.  He would grab for the water, obviously not able to grab it, look back at me all confused and try to grab it again.  I LOLed for 10 minutes at him.  He sure is a curious little fella.   God, I love that kid.


  that's adorable! Sometimes I wish mine were that age again.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Mornin! 



Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Snnowy.....I wasn't sure it's been so long since I've had one. Probably 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez, that long ago? Hmm, does that mean you're a classic now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> that's adorable! Sometimes I wish mine were that age again.
> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Geez, that long ago? Hmm, does that mean you're a classic now?



I was hoping for the Vintage...especially from you!

I'll take Classic over Antique!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2015)

Morning peeps, been busy, gotta do some work , i'll catch up and then come back. Drizzlin rain in the 31794


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey Keebs....I know you're busy, but did you see my post about the citation I received through the mail in reference to my daughter passing a stopped school bus? When you get a chance, I like to see you weigh in on that, please.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh....thanks for all you do round here, bOOM bOOM!





Your welcome Jeph ph ph


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2015)

Never would have thought the turkey would be gobbling this morning but man... They 
Are going crazy this morning! I can clearly hear 3 from the house!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning peeps, been busy, gotta do some work , i'll catch up and then come back. Drizzlin rain in the 31794



Hurry up.....homo3 is droolin all ova his shoe due to your absence and tardiness.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Nope, walked in the door & started catching co-worker up on events from the last day & a half..............and checking in with A.D. on our scheduling.......... Iz here, Iz here!


 Mornin Sista!   



Jeff C. said:


> I was hoping for the Vintage...especially from you!
> 
> I'll take Classic over Antique!


 Vintage I really do like that one! Classic sounds so suave and debonair tho, dontcha think? Makes me think of Sean Connery in a kilt *swoon* 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning peeps, been busy, gotta do some work , i'll catch up and then come back. Drizzlin rain in the 31794


 Mornin Mud!  work? Yanno that gets in the way of fun time


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your welcome Jeph ph ph


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Never would have thought the turkey would be gobbling this morning but man... They
> Are going crazy this morning! I can clearly hear 3 from the house!



Its that time of the year, they frisky and aint got long..  Cant blame em.  Think of your time to procreate was limited to once a year.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



 not you too


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!
> 
> Vintage I really do like that one! Classic sounds so suave and debonair tho, dontcha think? Makes me think of Sean Connery in a kilt *swoon*
> 
> Mornin Mud!  work? Yanno that gets in the way of fun time



Which one, this one or the other one?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Never would have thought the turkey would be gobbling this morning but man... They
> Are going crazy this morning! I can clearly hear 3 from the house!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its that time of the year, they frisky and aint got long..  Cant blame em.  Think of your time to procreate was limited to once a year.



Don't know a lot about turkey hunting, but seems like it would be a good morning for any wildlife to be relatively active this morning to me. All I've had was light rain so far, and it seems in my past experience that I witness heightened activity from all wildlife during those times.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know a lot about turkey hunting, but seems like it would be a good morning for any wildlife to be relatively active this morning to me. All I've had was light rain so far, and it seems in my past experience that I witness heightened activity from all wildlife during those times.


what he said


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Keebs....I know you're busy, but did you see my post about the citation I received through the mail in reference to my daughter passing a stopped school bus? When you get a chance, I like to see you weigh in on that, please.


Hey Jeff, just my 2 cents , aint worth much, There will prob. be no leniency in regards to a bus/school crossing. If a kid would of accidently been hit it would be even worse. I know of a couple incidents down here where they was told bus stops, school zones and such should always err to the side of caution. Second question, yes. I have seen kids dropped off in my neighborhood at 5 before. 


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!
> 
> Vintage I really do like that one! Classic sounds so suave and debonair tho, dontcha think? Makes me think of Sean Connery in a kilt *swoon*
> 
> Mornin Mud!  work? Yanno that gets in the way of fun time


For real, and they just dropped off a pile more on my desk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what he said



I need a veteran/or successful turkey hunter to take me out a couple of weekends. I've been before, but not much and it was with a buddy of mine that was somewhat of a beginner on turkey. He's VERY woods wise and a mature deer killing machine, but just not a diehard turkey hunter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeff, just my 2 cents , aint worth much, There will prob. be no leniency in regards to a bus/school crossing. If a kid would of accidently been hit it would be even worse. I know of a couple incidents down here where they was told bus stops, school zones and such should always err to the side of caution. Second question, yes. I have seen kids dropped off in my neighborhood at 5 before.
> 
> For real, and they just dropped off a pile more on my desk.



Yessir....I agree. I'm disappointed that she didn't err on the side of caution. 

She did say she was confused because the signs weren't out and was checking up on several occasions trying to figure out what the bus was doing, not to mention it was 5:00 pm. 

With that being said, I have seen buses sitting in those turn lanes into subdivisions without any lights flashing before. 

Either way, I've got a $300.00 citation in my name.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Never said a word about ice  They are wanting me to go to 18 visits of PT though. 3x a week for 6 weeks. Don't know if I'm going to follow through with that.
> 
> One good thing though, he said he didn't think my rotator cuff on either one wwas torn. However, he did say that he thought i had some rotator cuff issues (wear).


I have the same issues, mine is not the "operable" problem, PT and shots, haven't had shots in over 10 years but the exercises you are taught in PT will help in the long run and yes, ice is your friend!


Jeff C. said:


> Mud be draggin up late now!
> 
> 
> 
> crap.....I shoulda had that one ^^^^^


bbwwaahahahaha - weren't EVEN trying!


Jeff C. said:


> Hey Keebs....I know you're busy, but did you see my post about the citation I received through the mail in reference to my daughter passing a stopped school bus? When you get a chance, I like to see you weigh in on that, please.


I was gonna give you my 2 cents after seeing the pic........... bad timing on your daughters part......... the lights are activated first, yellow/amber to warn of an impending stop........... BUT, also on your daughters part, she was around before the stop arm/sign was out.......... don't know what the judge will say, but I'd say it's both their faults, I was always at a full stop before the stop sign came out because when you open that door is when the stop sign came out on my bus.


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista!


Mernin sista!

Ok, more rosters to get ready!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I have the same issues, mine is not the "operable" problem, PT and shots, haven't had shots in over 10 years but the exercises you are taught in PT will help in the long run and yes, ice is your friend!
> 
> bbwwaahahahaha - weren't EVEN trying!
> 
> ...



Thanks.....that is exactly what I wanted to know, what actually activated the signs coming out. When you have time, what activates the warning flasher's....the driver? 

My thinking is the driver may not have activated the flashers until the last second also...if it is driver activated. Therefore, confusing my daughter, because that's what she is telling me. She said she couldn't figure out what the bus was doing stopped. I don't know if the warning flashers were flashing or not, I need to ask her about that.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Which one, this one or the other one?



 you're awful  

That man is hot stuff any way it goes. All he has to do is talk. Ahhhhhh


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> you're awful
> 
> That man is hot stuff any way it goes. All he has to do is talk. Ahhhhhh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

snowy likes men in dresses
  She would love homo3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Wycliff? 

High


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> snowy likes men in dresses
> She would love homo3


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Beginning to feel like it's a 3 cup day....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Beginning to feel like it's a 3 cup day....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Caffeine....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks.....that is exactly what I wanted to know, what actually activated the signs coming out. When you have time, what activates the warning flasher's....the driver?
> 
> My thinking is the driver may not have activated the flashers until the last second also...if it is driver activated. Therefore, confusing my daughter, because that's what she is telling me. She said she couldn't figure out what the bus was doing stopped. I don't know if the warning flashers were flashing or not, I need to ask her about that.


Driver activated, we push a button, the the door handle activates the stop arm............ I *always* (tried to) give way more warning than I should, but I STILL had folks run my stop sign!  I will NEVER forget the one on Hwy 32, 3 kids get off daily, way off in the distance I see the van coming, "something" tells me they aren't going to stop, I yell at the brother to grab the younger sister, oldest had already gotten across, sure 'nuff, they stop AFTER getting past my bus, but then speeds away.


SnowHunter said:


> you're awful
> 
> That man is hot stuff any way it goes. All he has to do is talk. Ahhhhhh


Mmmmmmohyeah!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> snowy likes men in dresses
> She would love homo3


excuse me........... I'd like him if he only had a towel on............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Driver activated, we push a button, the the door handle activates the stop arm............ I *always* (tried to) give way more warning than I should, but I STILL had folks run my stop sign!  I will NEVER forget the one on Hwy 32, 3 kids get off daily, way off in the distance I see the van coming, "something" tells me they aren't going to stop, I yell at the brother to grab the younger sister, oldest had already gotten across, sure 'nuff, they stop AFTER getting past my bus, but then speeds away.
> 
> Mmmmmmohyeah!
> 
> excuse me........... I'd like him if he only had a towel on............


Yopu wanna see hom03 in a towel.. what in the world....
Im sure if you ask he will send you a selfie....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Driver activated, we push a button, the the door handle activates the stop arm............ I *always* (tried to) give way more warning than I should, but I STILL had folks run my stop sign!  I will NEVER forget the one on Hwy 32, 3 kids get off daily, way off in the distance I see the van coming, "something" tells me they aren't going to stop, I yell at the brother to grab the younger sister, oldest had already gotten across, sure 'nuff, they stop AFTER getting past my bus, but then speeds away.
> 
> Mmmmmmohyeah!
> 
> excuse me........... I'd like him if he only had a towel on............



Thanks again....so there is the possibility of operator error concerning the flashers being on prior to the bus being stopped. 

I only hope that was the cause of this incident due to the fact that there is a citation issued, not for the potential of jeopardizing a child's life or limb. If those flashers were on, my daughter is going to get a stern talking to.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yopu wanna see hom03 in a towel.. what in the world....
> Im sure if you ask he will send you a selfie....


you mean, homotree is really Sean Connery?!?!? Oh.be.still.my.fluttering.heart!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Thanks again....so there is the possibility of operator error concerning the flashers being on prior to the bus being stopped.
> 
> I only hope that was the cause of this incident due to the fact that there is a citation issued, not for the potential of jeopardizing a child's life or limb. If those flashers were on, my daughter is going to get a stern talking to.


Yep............. I sure wish I could've had camera's like that on my bus!  If they were flashing, shame on her, if they weren't SHAME/FAULT to the driver!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeph gonna give his daughter the 3rd degree.. poor gal


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph gonna give his daughter the 3rd degree.. poor gal



He's gonna teach her how to be a leader!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you mean, homotree is really Sean Connery?!?!? Oh.be.still.my.fluttering.heart!!!
> 
> Yep............. I sure wish I could've had camera's like that on my bus!  If they were flashing, shame on her, if they weren't SHAME/FAULT to the driver!



Something tells me I WON'T be able to beat this case even if they WEREN'T on. 

Like I told bOOM bOOM, you can't call them LIARS, when asking them on the stand, "perhaps you "mistakenly" forgot to activate the flashers before stopping and was "unaware" of that until after coming to a full stop"? 

Even if you know they weren't on and they answered that they were. I know because I've done it before to a cop I was cross examining. The Judge didn't care for that, especially in a standing room only courtroom and my case being one the first.  LOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

^^^^^ Might not have been as bad if I hadn't YELLED.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Where erybody iz?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph gonna give his daughter the 3rd degree.. poor gal





hdm03 said:


> He's gonna teach her how to be a leader!!!



Going to teach her to "err on the side of caution", like Mudro said. She should've know better, she is actually a very good driver. Drives like a man...thanks to me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

jeph yelled is court.. aint as smart as i gave him credit for..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeph yelled is court.. aint as smart as i gave him credit for..



You aren't as smart as I gave you credit for...that is only hearsay!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Where erybody iz?


still


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You aren't as smart as I gave you credit for...that is only hearsay!



obviously im dumb as a sack o taters cause that went bout 15' over my head..


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

obviously


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Although I did raise MY voice somewhat bOOM bOOM, I wanted all those other victims of that particular patrolman and his little citation book to know what they were up against....and the Judge. 

I actually ran into the Judge after that case at one of my daughter's high school soccer games. They were playing against his daughter's high school. 

He was standing back behind the bleachers having a smoke and my Dad and I went back there to do the same. It was very cold night and there was a publix real close, so he was going to get him a coffee and offered to bring us one back. He came back with 3 tall coffees and we got to talking and I kept thinking, "he sure looks familiar".

I inquired about it and when he told me who he was I brought up MY case. I couldn't believe that he actually remembered it and said I made a good case against the cop that day. I guess he remembered that I brought up in court that the cops radar wasn't even on when he called me back to the car to show it to me. He had to go inside a briefcase with an unlatched, but closed door, and power it on with a remote that was laying in the briefcase.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Although I did raise MY voice somewhat bOOM bOOM, I wanted all those other victims of that particular patrolman and his little citation book to know what they were up against....and the Judge.
> 
> I actually ran into the Judge after that case at one of my daughter's high school soccer games. They were playing against his daughter's high school.
> 
> ...



That would have been a fitting story for this past weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Although I did raise MY voice somewhat bOOM bOOM, I wanted all those other victims of that particular patrolman and his little citation book to know what they were up against....and the Judge.
> 
> I actually ran into the Judge after that case at one of my daughter's high school soccer games. They were playing against his daughter's high school.
> 
> ...



When I asked the cop if he remembered that incident, he replied, "I do not recall". 

That is when I called him a LIAR.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C Hole said, "you want the truth; you can't handle the truth!!!!!!"


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That would have been a fitting story for this past weekend.



What do you mean?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud?




crap, lil feller!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....I agree. I'm disappointed that she didn't err on the side of caution.
> 
> She did say she was confused because the signs weren't out and was checking up on several occasions trying to figure out what the bus was doing, not to mention it was 5:00 pm.
> 
> ...


THat sucks Jeff, maybe getting your name off that car would help



havin_fun_huntin said:


> snowy likes men in dresses
> She would love homo3






hdm03 said:


> obviously


I forgot my response to this


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You aren't as smart as I gave you credit for...that is only hearsay!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> obviously im dumb as a sack o taters cause that went bout 15' over my head..



Bless him.^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> THat sucks Jeff, maybe getting your name off that car would help
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Him too.^^^


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

its no secret, muds rememberizer is broke.   I cant believe that he remembers his log in every day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Mud, we gonna need dates from you so we can start planning KMF 3.5.. or is it 4.5...  either way, chop chop


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Gotta share. My son's name is Cody and His middle name is NOT David, but my Diddi calls him Cody David. Always has. All my brothers and my sister even call him Cody David. Well, I found an old picture of the soda fountain my Dad used to go to as a child. The name of the old soda fountain is Cody David. Kinda cool. Can't wait for Cody to see why they all call him Cody David. 
This picture is in a place called Normal Town in Athens. Still kinda looks the same today. I will be going to a bar after work tomorrow in the same location Cody David's was in. That's how I found this pic.  WOW, long post.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Dats cool


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotta share. My son's name is Cody and His middle name is NOT David, but my Diddi calls him Cody David. Always has. All my brothers and my sister even call him Cody David. Well, I found an old picture of the soda fountain my Dad used to go to as a child. The name of the old soda fountain is Cody David. Kinda cool. Can't wait for Cody to see why they all call him Cody David.
> This picture is in a place called Normal Town in Athens. Still kinda looks the same today. I will be going to a bar after work tomorrow in the same location Cody David's was in. That's how I found this pic.  WOW, long post.



That is very cool! 

Not that long...look at mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Plus, if you do more paragraphs they don't appear as long.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Luv me some Aunt Jemima!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gotta share. My son's name is Cody and His middle name is NOT David, but my Diddi calls him Cody David. Always has. All my brothers and my sister even call him Cody David. Well, I found an old picture of the soda fountain my Dad used to go to as a child. The name of the old soda fountain is Cody David. Kinda cool. Can't wait for Cody to see why they all call him Cody David.
> This picture is in a place called Normal Town in Athens. Still kinda looks the same today. I will be going to a bar after work tomorrow in the same location Cody David's was in. That's how I found this pic.  WOW, long post.


Yep, I'd say that's pretty cool!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> THat sucks Jeff, maybe getting your name off that car would help
> 
> 
> 
> ...



obviously X 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

coffee for lunch.. yay


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Plus, if you do more paragraphs they don't appear as long.



That's hearsay


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> coffee for lunch.. yay



Speaking of lunch....I ain't got a clue what I'm having yet.

bOOM bOOM, I'mon try to get a pic of hawt lil employment gal tomorrow, she's coming to pick Jag up around noon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's hearsay



No ma'am.....there's physical evidence of that, go look! 

I close my case.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of lunch....I ain't got a clue what I'm having yet.
> 
> bOOM bOOM, I'mon try to get a pic of hawt lil employment gal tomorrow, she's coming to pick Jag up around noon.



If shes hawt, will you tell her i said hey?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

I'd gladly pay someone a hunnert dollas to come get my tax info in order to give to my SIL for filing. Just can't bring myself to get into it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No ma'am.....there's physical evidence of that, go look!
> 
> I close my case.



case closed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd gladly pay someone a hunnert dollas to come get my tax info in order to give to my SIL for filing. Just can't bring myself to get into it.



OK.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If shes hawt, will you tell her i said hey?



How bout I just tell her "Hey" for you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK.



I bet you could do it in a coupla howas!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

I killin off the last of the Reubens MizT made.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?





crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet you could do it in a coupla howas!



The rate goes up after the first howa. Make it 2 Benjamins and you got a deal.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

crap x's 2


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The rate goes up after the first howa. Make it 2 Benjamins and you got a deal.



From start to finish for 2 Benjamins then?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Turkish figs and pecans for dessert!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> From start to finish for 2 Benjamins then?


You said just getting them in order.


Jeff C. said:


> Turkish figs and pecans for dessert!



Who?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

i think jeph fed his turkeys figs


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You said just getting them in order.
> 
> 
> Who?



Yeah just compiling all the info so that SIL can prepare and file.

MizT bought some Turkish sun dried figs at the Dekalb Farmer's Market, I believe. They are delicious!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i think jeph fed his turkeys figs



Then dried em out on the clothes line.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Then dried em out on the clothes line.



Yeah, he aint gonna ahve many followers on that trnd.  Hes silly


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Yall ought to try them. To me they are like a delicacy, I've never had one before this. 

They are dried out on the outside, the skin is firm and it seems as though some of the sugars from within have bled through the skin to the exterior making it very lightly powdered almost. Then the inner part of the fig is like a very firm jelly with the crunchy seeds embedded throughout. 

Unbelievable....how they transformed to this from what you would normally expect from a raw fig. Of course, I've always liked figs  and fig preserves anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall ought to try them. To me they are like a delicacy, I've never had one before this.
> 
> They are dried out on the outside, the skin is firm and it seems as though some of the sugars from within have bled through the skin to the exterior making it very lightly powdered almost. Then the inner part of the fig is like a very firm jelly with the crunchy seeds embedded throughout.
> 
> Unbelievable....how they transformed to this from what you would normally expect from a raw fig. Of course, I've always liked figs  and fig preserves anyway.


Chief=foodie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff, you should let Jag plant a fig tree to go with the rest of his nursery


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, he aint gonna ahve many followers on that trnd.  Hes silly



Uh dude.....they sell millions and millions of pounds of these World Wide.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Chief=foodie



That dont sounds nice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Then dried em out on the clothes line.





Jeff C. said:


> Uh dude.....they sell millions and millions of pounds of these World Wide.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

I aint much of a fig lova.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

I like fig preserves and fig newtons...
Come to think of it.  i like all fruits...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, you should let Jag plant a fig tree to go with the rest of his nursery



I was thinking more on the lines of raising turkeys and feed them figs. Then building a big long clothes line.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

i love me some fig newtons


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Then again.  I just like food period....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was thinking more on the lines of raising turkeys and feed them figs. Then building a big long clothes line.



now you're just being silly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was thinking more on the lines of raising turkeys and feed them figs. Then building a big long clothes line.



Fig turkey jerky.  get it while its hawt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Then again.  I just like food period....



going to GC tomorrow with Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> going to GC tomorrow with Mud?



he dont  me..  
Never has invited me.  gives me da sads.
Then again.  if we both show up at same time they would go outta business


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

I must admit Jeff fa fa did a good job on the description of the Turkish Figs. Almost makes me wanta try one. ALMOST.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Figs gotme thinking... I want some mayhaw jelly now...

KEEBS?!?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Chief=foodie



 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like fig preserves and fig newtons...
> Come to think of it.  i like all fruits...



That's it....you purty much nailed it bOOM bOOM. The inner part of the dried figs are very similar to the inner part of a fig newton, just a little more firm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Actually, they kind of remind me of a fig newton now because they are flat, but round in shape about the thickness of a fig newton. The skin is firmer than the cookie dough on a fig newton though, and slightly chewy.

Enough about figs....yall hush!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C = obsessed with figs today


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

I feelin a lil nappy headed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C = obsessed with figs today


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

sounds like Forest Gump


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C gonna git him a fig boat


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Here ya go Msh22


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

We gots sauteed figs, dried figs, candied figs, fried figs, boiled figs, baked figs, broiled figs, figs on a stik, etc.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I feelin a lil nappy headed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

I wish i had a fig fed turkey now.. jeff got hungry


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wish i had a fig fed turkey now.. jeff got hungry



jeff got hungry??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> jeff got hungry??



yeah, hes a hungry fella...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go Msh22


And we probably need 10 sheets out of all that carp.  We have people bring in BOXES. 


Jeff C. said:


> We gots sauteed figs, dried figs, candied figs, fried figs, boiled figs, baked figs, broiled figs, figs on a stik, etc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh, msh22 and Keebs....here's a pic of MizT's first rug she made to go along with the cover she made to go on the comforter for the bed.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I must admit Jeff fa fa did a good job on the description of the Turkish Figs. Almost makes me wanta try one. ALMOST.


I'd try one after his description!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Figs gotme thinking... I want some mayhaw jelly now...
> 
> KEEBS?!?!?!?


no, I haven't.............


Jeff C. said:


> Actually, they kind of remind me of a fig newton now because they are flat, but round in shape about the thickness of a fig newton. The skin is firmer than the cookie dough on a fig newton though, and slightly chewy.
> 
> Enough about figs....yall hush!!


you sounded just like Nic!


Jeff C. said:


> We gots sauteed figs, dried figs, candied figs, fried figs, boiled figs, baked figs, broiled figs, figs on a stik, etc.


FRIED FIGS??????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh, msh22 and Keebs....here's a pic of MizT's first rug she made to go along with the cover she made to go on the comforter for the bed.


NICE!!!
Ya never did quote a price on them things.............. I just put up new curtains and a couple of those things might help with the sand the dogs track in!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And we probably need 10 sheets out of all that carp.  We have people bring in BOXES.



I'll be honest with you Mandy, you could fit my info on one sheet. It's just digging through it alone and deciphering it that is time consuming. MizT and I were going to tag team it this past weekend since we didn't go to KMF and blew it off. With both of us doing it, we could probably do it in 2 hours, but she has no interest in it since it's mine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh, msh22 and Keebs....here's a pic of MizT's first rug she made to go along with the cover she made to go on the comforter for the bed.


Love it! Can't wait to get mine. 


Keebs said:


> NICE!!!
> Ya never did quote a price on them things.............. I just put up new curtains and a couple of those things might help with the sand the dogs track in!



Keebs you will LOVE it. They are so soft and the dogs will love it too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be honest with you Mandy, you could fit my info on one sheet. It's just digging through it alone and deciphering it that is time consuming. MizT and I were going to tag team it this past weekend since we didn't go to KMF and blew it off. With both of us doing it, we could probably do it in 2 hours, but she has no interest in it since it's mine.



Just do like our clients and bring it all in in a box and let US go thru it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

facepalm QUANG.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> NICE!!!
> Ya never did quote a price on them things.............. I just put up new curtains and a couple of those things might help with the sand the dogs track in!



Keebs....look at that rug and tell me what you would charge. 

It takes her all day with a lunch break and a couple of short breaks to sew one together. That doesn't include cutting out all those individual pieces beforehand, just sewing it together.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love it! Can't wait to get mine.
> 
> 
> Keebs you will LOVE it. They are so soft and the dogs will love it too.


I have to watch Dooby, he's a chewer........ more so on stuff in his kennel, not as bad on other stuff any more.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> facepalm QUANG.


all hail!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just do like our clients and bring it all in in a box and let US go thru it.



I've seen them do the very same thing to my SIL when I've been at her office.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs....look at that rug and tell me what you would charge.
> 
> It takes her all day with a lunch break and a couple of short breaks to sew one together. That doesn't include cutting out all those individual pieces beforehand, just sewing it together.


Just like my pear relish or jams, I have no clue.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Just like my pear relish or jams, I have no clue.........



I hear ya...same here!  

We discussed $75.00 for one of those oval ones, figgered that's less that $10.00 an hour. She'd just be making them if someone was to want one or two anyway. Then she could just do it in her spare time for some extra spending money here and there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

BTW, they are excellent for catching dirt/sand.....and shake right out easily too because of all the loose fabric that it falls down into. It falls out just as easily when shaken. And very durable.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Bet homotree would like one of dem sof rugs to put his bare lil feets on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

We didn't discuss the $$, but we did discuss the colors. 

I got an oval one and a round one in the works. 
She took a pic of the shower curtain in Cody's bathroom and a little "beach" plaque I have in my bathroom. Can't wait to see what she comes up with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey....I got an idea, let's talk about wugs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We didn't discuss the $$, but we did discuss the colors.
> 
> I got an oval one and a round one in the works.
> She took a pic of the shower curtain in Cody's bathroom and a little "beach" plaque I have in my bathroom. Can't wait to see what she comes up with.



10-4, I'll ax her bout it fer ya. I think she started cutting material for them, but not sure.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet homotree would like one of dem sof rugs to put his bare lil feets on.



i would drag my hiney on it like a dog


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i would drag my hiney on it like a dog





















 I shoulda known!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I'll ax her bout it fer ya. I think she started cutting material for them, but not sure.


No hurry here. Don't ask. I want it to be a surprise.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya...same here!
> 
> We discussed $75.00 for one of those oval ones, figgered that's less that $10.00 an hour. She'd just be making them if someone was to want one or two anyway. Then she could just do it in her spare time for some extra spending money here and there.


With the manual labor, yeah, that sounds 'bout right!


Jeff C. said:


> BTW, they are excellent for catching dirt/sand.....and shake right out easily too because of all the loose fabric that it falls down into. _*It falls out just as easily when shaken.*_ And very durable.


I remember you saying that, that's what peeked my interest!


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like fig preserves and fig newtons...
> Come to think of it.  i like all fruits...



I figured as much..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i would drag my hiney on it like a dog



Oh LAWD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

rydert said:


> I figured as much..........



  


dert be Old Skool.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

poor lil Nancy


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

Can't wait to tell MizT that homotree found another good use for one of her rugs!

Our dogs don't like'em cause the rug just slides with'em on da hardwood flo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2015)

WOW....lock r down!


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

this one is done.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Toast.


----------

